# Carrito a control remoto



## sdel

Les presento el proyecto de un carrito a control remoto por radiofrecuencia muy simple de montar y sin microcontroladores, especial para que lo armen principiantes. Lo hice gracias a notas recopiladas del foro, es controlado por medio de un control por radiofrecuencia usando los módulos de Wenshine y los codificadores y decodificadores de Holtek.

Como antena use alambres de 17cm de calibre 22, los que se usan en los cables de red utp. Sin antena hubo alcance de un par de metros y con antena el alcance fue de 20 metros, pero supongo que llegará mas lejos.

Para controlar el giro de las ruedas use el integrado l293d, los módulos de radio y los integrados HT los pude conseguir en Cika.

Las ruedas con engranajes los saque de unos autitos de juguete que compre en un bazar de acá por Berisso.

Adjunto los esquemas y fotos, mas un video del proyecto.

Me gustaría que me ayuden a agregarle un sistema adicional que consista en arrastrar una pelotita y cuando se le mande una señal del control remoto, el receptor dispare la pelota y así transformarlo en un carro jugador de futbol a control.

Espero les guste y puedan armarlo, espero sus opiniones y sugerencias para agregar la pelotita.

Acá está video :






Saludos


----------



## silvia espinel

huy que buen proyecto te felicito me gusta la idea que lo hagas con un cd ya que estas reutilizando la basura espero que sigas con ese esmero por la electronica y el ambiente jeje


----------



## Dario

muy buen proyecto, te felicito. esta muy bueno...
saludosss


----------



## sdel

jeje gracias colegas.

alguna idea para lo de la pelotita?
saludos


----------



## lubeck

Pues a mi se me ocurre que hagas una "V" y en el vertice pongas un piston electrico (selenoide)
esta V en el frente del carro...


----------



## sdel

a mi tambien se me habia ocurrido algo asi como en v, lo del selenoide no lo conozco pero ya estoy investigando a ver como trabajan, gracias lubeck


----------



## Quyque82

sdel, muy bueno tu proyecto. Yo quiero armarme uno. ¿Cómo te va el acople de solenoide para hacer un carro futbolero? A mi me gustaría ponerle una microcámara inhalámbrica y recibir las imágenes en el mando o en una pantalla de ordenador. (poder manejar el cochecito sin mirarlo, simplemente mirando lo que mira la cámara espía)....jejeje

Y por último, (si lo de la cámara funciona) hacer un mini-helicóptero con células solares y minicámara espía controlado por control remoto. Sería como un satélite de Google earth pero en tiempo real... (también para espiar los vecinos o las nubes qué mas da...)


----------



## sdel

hola Quyque82 que bueno que les haya gustado, sabes que lo de la camarita a mi tambien se me habia ocurrido para manejarlo con la computadora y asi hacer un robot buscador de objetos por debajo de la cama jejeje, estaria bueno eso, si lo logras hacer avisame, y lo del espia seria espectacular, jaja.
lo del solenoide todavia no lo implemente por que estoy metido en otro proyecto y mas la facultad y el trabajo me sacan el tiempo pero es algo que lo voy hacer, seria simpatico ver a ese bicharraco jugando al futbol...

saludos espero lo armen, y termine saliendo lo del helicoptero espia o el robot futbolero jej


----------



## Quyque82

A mi me queda mucho trabajo por hacer . Aún estoy viendo qué piezas de coches de juguetes tengo por aquí aparcadas.. Lo que más me tira para atrás es saber cómo engranar las ruedas y sacar piezas que encajen unas con otras, pero bueno a ver si con paciencia voy consiguiendolas.

Lo de la cámara no sé cómo sería y si fuera caro pero hace un tiempo miré páginas web donde venden microcámaras espía muy muy pequeñas y fáciles de usar. No creo que sea muy difícil acoplarselas al cochecito. (a lo mejor hay un problema de interferencias de radiofrecuencias con la señal de TV y la de control remoto del coche pero no creo, si la TV la emiten en distinta frecuencia o en WIFI ya está)

Por último se me ocurriría (ahora que ya funciona el tuyo por ejemplo) retocar el mando y hacer uno con un sensor acelerómetro o de movimiento como el mando de la consola WII nueva. Creo que hay sensores de esos a vender en cualquier lado y no han de ser muy difíciles de implementar (no se) pero el control del carrito sería de ciencia-ficción jejeje


----------



## sdel

Quyque82 yo los engranajes los saque completos de unos autitos, los autitos los compre en un negocio que venden cosas baratas, aca le decimos todo por dos pesos, me compre dos y a cada uno le saque sus engranes que ya vienen armados, solo tenes que sacarle la cajita donde va el eje de la rueda o sino buscate alguno parecido y desarmalo.

los que yo use exactamente este:

http://caballito.olx.com.ar/auto-loco-ben-10-iid-50865852

jeje lo de la microcamara me entusiasme, cuando retome me parece q me inclino mas por este q por el solenoide

saludos


----------



## Quyque82

mira te dejo una minicámara de 50 € para cuando retomes el proyecto:

http://www.videovigilancia.com/S130347.htm

Igual las hay más baratas pero no busqué..

Y para el futuro mando inbotónico. Unos sensores de inclinación (está hacia abajo en la siguiente página, búscalo como sensor de inclinación en el buscador de firefox o explorer)

http://www.electronicaestudio.com/sensores.htm

Poniendo 4 de estos ya sabes si tienes que mover el coche para alante, para atrás, a la derecha o a la izquierda... (es un probar y no parar) pero de todas maneras yo lo estudiaré muy pero que muy bien antes de comprar ya que no creo que sean baratos

bueno olvida la última página que te puse. Si ves la lista de precios, es todo carísimo. El sensor de inclinación vale 193 euros... (clave 2102)


----------



## DGUERRERO

Hola!
Me parece muy interesante tu carrito, soy relativamente nuevo en el mundo de la electronica, y me gustaria saber como lo configuraste, con una lista de materiales mas detallada (aun no se que es lo que va antes de la antena), y como configurar el ht12e para enviar otros 2 canales (para poder encender y apagar 2 o mas LED´s, u otras cosas).
Gracias de antemano por tu respuesta.


----------



## sdel

Hola gracias Quyque82, estube mirando el web que me pasaste y esta muy interesante, no parece complicado añadirle esa camarita al proyecto, voy a ver si por aca en mi zona veo algo parecido para añadirle y ademas del carrito futbolero tambien le agrego la camarita, buena idea quyque82. 

hola DGUERRERO, lo que esta antes de la antena es el modulo rf, de este sale los pines de alimentacion de tx o rx y el pin de la antena, aca te dejo un link que hablan de estos modulos y del ht

http://axxon.com.ar/rob/Prueba_RFLink.htm

lo de la configuracion de los ht depende de como quieras activar los leds o lo que sea... fijate que en el ht hay 8 pines que son para direccionar dispositivos, yo en el circuito los conecte todos a masa, pero podrias usarlos para por ejemplo prender leds o en mi caso para activar el solenoide que voy a usar.

saludos si necesitas algo mas detallado avisame


----------



## DGUERRERO

Saludos desde Colombia!

ya reseltas esas dudas, y estudiado un poco mas el tema, quiero ponerle servos, para simular una especie de brazo mecanico (para recoger cosas), pero, como le envío la señal de control a los servos (necesito enviar por lo menos 6)?

y pensando en el pistón que le quieres poner,  yo creo que lo del soleniode te va a salir caro, entonces, por que no utilizas unn motor con un sistema de biela, y que el pistón de dicha biela le pegue a la pelota

Gracias, y disculpa las molestias


----------



## maxi1330

sdel, que utilizaste de antena?


----------



## sdel

Hola como estan? 

DGUERRERO:
supongamos que queres usar un servo, los pines del 1 al 8 del codificador y decodificador son de direcciones, vos podrias usar una pata de estas para habilitar el servo, una vez que habilitas el servo podes mandarle 16 comandos, los pines de 9 a 12 son para los datos enviados para el dispositivo, vos en el emisor antes de enviar algun comando tendrias que agregar algun pulsador mas o switch que te seleccione el dispositivo, por ejemplo, si queres mandarle la orden para avanzar pondrias en el emisor el valor 0,1,0,1 y como no es una orden para el servo en los datos de direcciones mandas 00000000, o sea todo cero, si es una orden para el servo simplemente en direcciones pones 00000001, se entiende?
fijate que la configuracion que yo uso se esta enviando constantemente los datos al receptor, esto lo podes modificar agregando un pulsador enviar, en el pin enviar que tiene el ht, yo en mi emisor lo conecte fijo a masa por lo que se envia constantemente, espero haber sido claro, despues con mas tiempo te armo un esquemita por si no queda claro. Lo de la biela que propones es tambien una buena idea, parece mas simple de hacerlo, voy a ver como resuelvo este temita...
un saludo hermano y no es ninguna molestia, al contrario, espero haber sido claro y ayudado, cualquier cosa aca ando.

Hola maxi1330, de antena use un cable pelado de calibre 22 de 18 cm de largo, es el que viene en los cables de red utp, si sos de la plata fijate en electronica univel en 3 y diag 80, yo aveces compro ahi soy de berisso jeje saludos

el largo de la antena depende de la frecuencia por la longitud de onda que se forma para 418Mhz daba eso masomenos igual sin antena lo probe y me funciono, lo que no me asegure fue la distancia


----------



## chelsea fc

mano que chilero esta ese proyecto te felicito  
y el motivo de este saludo es para pedirte el diseño del mismo y preguntar si le puedo o podria adaptar un pic  16f877a como sustituto de tus integrados ??? 
por favor mano pues lo necesito para hacer un proyecto final que nos pusieron a hacer a cada quien lo que quisiera pero con pic porfa chavo pues tengo poco tiempo para hacerlo pues nos recortaron el año como 2 semanas y ya no tengo tiempo 
gracias y que proyecto tan bueno


----------



## sdel

Hola chelsea fc bienvenido, y si, claro que puedes usar este proyecto, todo el diseño esta en un archivo comprimido en el primer post, hay fotos y esquemas, tambien en otro mensaje mas arriba hay un ejemplo de autito que es el que yo use para sacar las ruedas y motores.

Con respecto al pic, no hay problema, podes usar el pic para decodificar las señales del modulo y que el pic de acuerdo a la señal saque por un puerto las señales al driver 293.

peeero si necesitas algo mas rapido podes usar los integrados ht y que sean estos los que envian la info a un puerto del pic, y como son 4 bits te sobran los comandos para por ejemplo activar alguna sirena y algunas luces o lo que se te ocurra. seria algo asi:

modulo recibe señal y la manda al ht--->ht decodifica señal y se la envia al pic---->pic interpreta la señal y hace lo que tenga que hacer.

solo tendrias que poner resistencias para que limiten la corriente en la entrada del pic.

saludos suerte con el proyecto


----------



## chucky.122

una pregunta primero muy bueno el robot y muy simple por eso esta bueno como lo alimentas al robot con una bateria ???


----------



## sdel

chucky.122 dijo:


> una pregunta primero muy bueno el robot y muy simple por eso esta bueno como lo alimentas al robot con una bateria ???




hola chucky, para alimentarlo uso dos baterias de 9V, una para los motores y otra para el modulo y los integrados que necesitan 5V, para los motores se podria usar cualquier pila incluso alguna recargable de 6V o mas. saludos


----------



## koke11221

Hola amigo sdel, me interesó mucho tu proyecto para hacer también un proyecto que tengo, ya conseguí el codificador y el decodificador asi como el trasmisor y el receptor, lo que no consigo es le lm293 y el 7805 me podrias indicar si existen equivalentes para estos te lo agradecería un montonn.. muchas gracias


----------



## sdel

hola koke11221, un integrado que reemplaza al lm293 podria ser el SN754410 incluso es mas barato, y el 7805 es un regulador a 5V que es la tension que maneja el receptor y que raro que no se consiga xq es muy comun, de todas formas podrias hacer vos mismo un regulador con un zener de 5.1V y su resistencia limitadora, conectando el zener en inversa, saludos


----------



## koke11221

Muchas gracias Sdel por tu pronta respuesta, te comento que el SN754410 si lo encontré, lo empezaré a armar muchas graciasssss


----------



## sdel

Saludos koke y suerte con el proyecto


----------



## lorennnn

hola "sdel" viendo tu post de carrito a control remoto me dieron ganas de hacerlo... 

pero malas noticias no se como hacer plaquetas de circuito impreso si me puedes dar una mano??? te lo agradecere mucho hh!!! y felicitaciones por la arañita


----------



## sdel

lorennnn dijo:


> hola "sdel" viendo tu post de carrito a control remoto me dieron ganas de hacerlo...
> 
> pero malas noticias no se como hacer plaquetas de circuito impreso si me puedes dar una mano??? te lo agradecere mucho hh!!! y felicitaciones por la arañita




hola lorennnn como vas? mira para montar algo rapido si es para vos te recomiendo que te compres una placa perforada, vos conectas los componentes a tu gusto y despues haces las conecciones con cablesitos guiandote del esquema, eso hago yo para cosas rapidas, despues si queres que sea mas profesional si tendrias que usar algun programa como live wire con pcb wizard que es facil, sino tambien podrias dibujar las pistas con un marcador indeleble y despues dejas la placa un rato en percloruro para que se vaya el cobre sobrante. bueno depende el tiempo que uno tenga y las ganas de hacer placas jeje. saludos


----------



## lorennnn

Ok gracias sdel pero no se que cosas nesesito hazme un listado.... Si tienes ganas


----------



## sdel

lorennnn dijo:


> Ok gracias sdel pero no se que cosas nesesito hazme un listado.... Si tienes ganas



en los esquemas del primer post que cree tenes todos

para el transmisor:

modulo receptor tws-bs3 418
integrado ht12e
resistencia de 1M
4 resistencias de 330 o mas
4 pulsadores

para el receptor:

modulo receptor rws 418
integrado ht12d
resistencia 47K
integrado lm 293 o similar
integrado regulador 7805
capacitor ceramico de 100n
electrolitico de 1000u
electrolitico de 10u

saludos


----------



## DGUERRERO

Saludos!

Oye, sdel, si quiero controlar mas cosas (como ya te había dicho) se puede utilizar un codificador en el transmisor y un decodificador en el receptor (antes y después de los HT)?, aqui adapte tu plano, a lo que pienso hacer, o tu tienes otra idea (no te entendi muy bien lo que me explicaste antes)?


----------



## sdel

hola dguerrero todo bien?
no hay problema si conectas los codificadores como vos decis,. a eso otro que queres conectar cuantos comandos le vas a mandar?
si me pedis que proponga una idea, yo usaria un microcontrolador, un 16f84 o 16f628 que sale mas baratito, el programa seria muy sencillo, solo leeria las entradas y de acuerdo a lo que haya manda las señales a un puerto, pero esto lo pienso yo, si usas un codificador y otro deco como decis, no hay problema.
si te decidis por el micro, decime cual vas a usar y como queres las salidas y yo te mando el codigo fuente listo para grabar al pic.

saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Que lindo proyecto amigo! Muy muy bueno. Siempre quise hacer algo a radiocontrol.. voy a tomar tu esquema para hacer algo. Tengo ganas de hacer un barquito, propulsado por una pequeña hélice y un servo para que doble.. Con eso andaría joya.. Gracias!

Saludos.!


----------



## Passenger

disculpame, te hago una pregunta (soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica). 
 cuantos W llegan a los resistores? (para saber asi de que tipo comprar)
ah, y los motores de cuantos volt son?
gracias


----------



## Agucasta

Hola, Motores de 3V de los juguetes a pilas, y con 1/4W sobra para las resistencias..
Corríjanme si me equivoco, pero estoy casi seguro..

Saludos.


----------



## DGUERRERO

Salidos!

Tu idea de los PIC´s no esta nada mal, pero no tengo ni idea de programar un PIC (ni siquiera se como se conectan a la PC), y vi que solo con los HT´s se puede controlar hasta 256 elementos, y quisiera que, si no es mucha molesta, cuando le quede un tiempo, me explicaras como hacer eso, y asi me evito los 71LS148 y el 154.

lo que pienso hacer:
2 motores que me controlen la marcha (así como los de tu carro)
1 moto-reductor, que me haga girar horizontalmente una especie de brazo mecánico
2 moto-reductores que  me hagan subir, bajar, estirar y recoger ese brazo
1 moto-reductor que gira una cámara inalambrica, que le voy a poner en la punta (para espiar a una que otra mina que pase cerca XD) 6 LED´s de alta potencia que la alumbren a la cámara cuando sea de noche

serían en total  12 señales para los motores y una para los LED

como le hago?


----------



## sdel

hola dguerrero mira lo que podes hacer es lo siguiente, yo la primer explicacion que te di esta mal, por que pense que lo que querias controlar eran otros dispositivos separados, cosa que tendrias que usar mas integrados y mas modulos, pero parece que lo que vos queres es en un mismo circuito controlar ademas de las ruedas, otros motorcitos, es asi?

bueno lo que se me ocurre es si no queres el micro y los codificadores, intenta conectar otro htd en paralelo con la salida del modulo, pero en vez de conectar todas las patas de direcciones a masa, dejas una a vcc. En el transmisor agregas un pulsador que envia la misma pata de direccion a vcc que por omicion estaria a tierra, entonces cuando pulsas ese nuevo pulsador el integrado que va responder va ser el otro ht, el que controla los leds, etc y cuando no lo pulsas solo se activa el que controla el giro:
algo asi...
te hice un ejemplo con el paint:


----------



## Passenger

che, te hago una pregunta?

 como me esta costando mucho conseguir el lm293, no se lo puede reemplazar por otro integrado?, y si lo quiero reemplazar con los transistores, como seria el circuito?

gracias


----------



## sdel

Passenger dijo:


> che, te hago una pregunta?
> 
> como me esta costando mucho conseguir el lm293, no se lo puede reemplazar por otro integrado?, y si lo quiero reemplazar con los transistores, como seria el circuito?
> 
> gracias



hola passenger otro untegrado puede ser el: SN754410

o sino el circuito de los transistores de la imagen. saludos


----------



## Vanerh

Hola soy nuevo en el foro principalmente darle las gracias al usuario Sdel por regalarme el plano de como se conecta todo y segundo responder una duda que ronda por hay, basicamente y segun lo que eh averiguado (por que estoy montando este carro) no es LM293 si no l293b que son los integrados que manejan puentes H


----------



## sdel

Hola vanerh, gracias por la correccion, tengo que correjir el archivo adjunto y borrarle la m al nombre del integrado, efectivamente es el l293b, de todas formas no tiene que ser ese exacto, puede ser el SN754410 o los transistores. saludos


----------



## Vanerh

Si ya lo has dicho  de todas formas gracias nuevamente y queria preguntarte si me regalarias la referencia de los switches que has usado en el emisor y el tamaño de la antena mas o menos


----------



## sdel

Vanerh dijo:


> Si ya lo has dicho  de todas formas gracias nuevamente y queria preguntarte si me regalarias la referencia de los switches que has usado en el emisor y el tamaño de la antena mas o menos



vanerh el tamaño de la antena es de 17 o 18 cm masomenos, nose a que te referis con regalar referencias de los switch jeje


----------



## Vanerh

Osea el tipo jajaja por que compre uno pero tiene un on-off osea como el que maneja un bombillo de tu casa}

Ya te dije apenas arranco con lo de electronica jejeje primer semestre


----------



## sdel

jaja, todo bien vanerh, los que yo use son pulsadores normal abierto, depende de la comodidad que quieras para el control, por ejemplo estos pulsadores, cuando pulsas mantienen el circuito abierto y cuando soltas el circuito se corta, las que vos decis cuando pones en on cierra el circuito y cuando soltas sigue cerrado hasta que vuelvas a ponerlo en off, se entiende? igual sirven...
saludo


----------



## Vanerh

Ahora otra pregunta pequeña jajaja es que estoy usando estos dos trasmisores/receptores http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/T/L/P/4/TLP434A.shtml pero no entiendo que hay que hacer con el pin 17  del HT12D que se llama VT (Valid transmission) que conectaria con el PB0, PEro no se como se llama el dispositivo al que se conecta ese VT y tu como conectaste el tuyo?


----------



## sdel

vanerh ese pin significa "transmision valida" o algo asi, quiere decir que los datos se reconocen solo cuando este pin esta en un valor alto, yo en mi caso lo conecte directamente a vcc y los datos recibidos son siempre validos, en el datasheet que mostras, la señal vt, entra al puerto b del micro y este tomara alguna desicion con ese valor,  se entiende? jeje saludos


----------



## Vanerh

si entendí ya me funciona perfectamente pero con leds

el driver l293b todabia sigue sin funcionar lo eh conectado todo lo mismo que el tuyo pero no me cuadra haber si me puedes ayudar con eso un poco  

Otra cosa es si me puedes regalar el voltaje y amperaje al que funcionan tus motores ya que hay puede haber un error
De antemano gracias por toda la ayuda brindada


----------



## sdel

hola vanerh, yo los motores los alimento con 9V, para estos 9V utilizo una pila exclusivamente para los motores, podrian ser menos tambien, los motores funcionando ahora no recuerdo bien pero me parece q consumian unos 200mA.

acordate que tenes que usar una bateria exclusiva para el receptor rf y regulado a 5V, y la tension para la carga en el driver 293 la obtenes con otra bateria de 9V separada, y toda la masa compartida. 

fijate que en el esquema q subi, en el integrado l293 hay una alimentacion exclusiva para los motores. vos lo conectaste asi?


----------



## vonHohemhein

Hola Sdel, te saludo desde Guatemala, soy amigo de koke, fijate que el lamentablemente fallecio hace poco menos de un mes en un accidente vial, mira, tengo una duda, he hecho el circuito en base a tu esquema, me ha costado un monton conseguir los integrados, pero ya tengo todo, estoy viendo en tu ultimo post que mencionas algo sobre 2 baterias independientes, pero en tus fotos veo unicamente la de 9v en el receptor, entonces, lo que arme no me funciono, no da senial, te adjunto el disenio del circuito que hice para que me indiques si tienes tiempo donde esta mi error o si estoy bien, ya que no comprendo lo de las baterias.

Gracias de antemano por tu tiempo y ayuda.


----------



## jeffer126

Hola vonHohemhein, yo también estoy intentando armar el carrito de Sdel y aprovecho la ocasión para agradecerle el que nos haya pasado el plano y nos aclare todas la dudas.

Bueno las dos baterías a la que se refiere Sdel en el receptor una se encuentra alimentando la entrada del regulador y la otra esta conectada al pin 8 del L293 y usan una tierra común espero que me corrijan si me he equivocado


----------



## Vanerh

Yo lo arme y me funciono pero lamentable mente se me quemo el integrado y me toca mandarlo a traer de otra ciudad  

Lo de la baterías que dice Sdel si lo había mirado pero siempre lo alimentaba con 5v todo  y funcionaba perfectamente asi que muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## vonHohemhein

hola Jeffer126 fijate que alli es donde estoy perdido, no entendi muy bien la explicacion de Sdel, no soy muy diestro con esto de la electronica, y no comprendo que hacer con los negativos de las Pilas/Baterias, ya que segun mis pocas nociones se que no puedo meter ambas polaridades en la misma patita, ya que me indicas que en el pin 8 del integrado de 16 pines conete la fuente que alimentara los motores, pero alli pondria el positivo correcto?  ...que hago con el negativo, lo pongo a la tierra?
Saludos.


----------



## sdel

vonHohemhein dijo:


> ...que hago con el negativo, lo pongo a la tierra?
> Saludos.



hola vonHohemhein. exacto, el negativo va a tierra. es decir, toda la masa es compartida por las dos baterias.

en la pata 8 el positivo que serian 9V, y el negativo de esta bateria a la masa.

estube viendo el circuito que posteaste mas arriba y las dos patas del integrado l293 puenteadas las tenes que enviar a masa, serian las patas 12 y 13, estas patas van junto a las 4 y 5 que tambien son masa.

en la pista que sale del pin 8 conectas el positivo de 9V y el negativo de la bateria a cualquier parte que sea masa. 
se entiende?

saludos


----------



## vonHohemhein

Mil gracias Sdel, ahora termino este proyecto, apenas pueda subire una foto de la implementacion, tu proyecto ha sido lo maximo =)


----------



## sdel

Vanerh dijo:


> Yo lo arme y me funciono pero lamentable mente se me quemo el integrado y me toca mandarlo a traer de otra ciudad
> 
> Lo de la baterías que dice Sdel si lo había mirado pero siempre lo alimentaba con 5v todo  y funcionaba perfectamente asi que muchas gracias por su ayuda



hola vanerh, cual es el integrado q se te quemo, si es el driver se puede armar un circuito con transistores.



Vanerh dijo:


> Lo de la baterías que dice Sdel si lo había mirado pero siempre lo alimentaba con 5v todo



vos los 5V con que alimentabas la carga de los motores de donde los sacas?



vonHohemhein dijo:


> Mil gracias Sdel, ahora termino este proyecto, apenas pueda subire una foto de la implementacion, tu proyecto ha sido lo maximo =)



muchas gracias vonHohemhein , espero las fotos de tu montaje funcionando. saludos


----------



## vonHohemhein

Hola Sdel, estoy viendo lo de las patas la 12 y 13 que les tengo un punto para perforar si las tengo conectadas a la masa que sale del decodificador, pero las 4 y 5, solo las habia dejado cerradas en ellas mismas, entonces debo enviarlas con un puente a la masa? o esta bien como lo deje?


----------



## sdel

vonHohemhein dijo:


> Hola Sdel, estoy viendo lo de las patas la 12 y 13 que les tengo un punto para perforar si las tengo conectadas a la masa que sale del decodificador, pero las 4 y 5, solo las habia dejado cerradas en ellas mismas, entonces debo enviarlas con un puente a la masa? o esta bien como lo deje?





si. esas patas 4 y 5 van con un puente a la masa tambien. la masa 12 y 13 serian de un motor y las 4 y 5 son para el otro motor.

saludo


----------



## vonHohemhein

listo, entonces las patitas 3 y 6 alimentan a un motor con 4 y 5 en masa, mientras que las 11 y 14 alimentan al otro con 12 y 13 en masa.

hay algo mas que deba puentear a masa? ya que viendo el diagrama, al final de la tercer patita del 7805 deje el capacitor de 10microF pero hasta alli quedo y ahorita viendo todo esto me genera duda, ya que este circuito lo queme en placa y tocara que hacer algunos puentesitos jejejeje


----------



## jeffer126

ehhhh no exactamente vonHohemhein, lo único mal de lo que dices es: que el 12 y 13 a masa (tierra); estos dos (12 y 13) deben ir conectados entre si muy parecido a la resistencia de 47K del receptor o la de 1M del transmisor pero sin resistencia mejor dicho un cablecito que los una jejejeje 

Saludos


----------



## vonHohemhein

Hola Sdel, te dejo las fotos del circuito que arme, ya funciona, solo tengo un problema se quedan trabajando los motores, con suerte se pagan, pero de las pruebas que he realizado, 3 de 6 he tenido que desconetar la pila que los alimenta, que crees podra estar sucediendo?

Saludos, esto lo pienso implementar en una silla de ruedas a escala, proyecto de la universidad, cuando ya tenga descentemente armada la silla subire la fotografia de la misma, primero Dios ya con el circuito montado y funcionando =)

Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## jeffer126

yo ya lo tengo terminado, y me pasaba que el no me recibia algunas ordenes o tambien se quedaba un solo motor andando sin parar y me di cuenta que la pila de nueve que alimenta el regulador estaba muy descargada. entonces le monte mi fuente de voltaje al regulador y esta funcionando sin problemas, lo unico malo es que siempre tiene que estar conectado a la funte de voltaje hasta que me compre unas pilas recargables para no quedar en la quiebra jajajaja


----------



## sdel

vonHohemhein dijo:


> Hola Sdel, te dejo las fotos del circuito que arme, ya funciona, solo tengo un problema se quedan trabajando los motores, con suerte se pagan, pero de las pruebas que he realizado, 3 de 6 he tenido que desconetar la pila que los alimenta, que crees podra estar sucediendo?
> 
> Saludos, esto lo pienso implementar en una silla de ruedas a escala, proyecto de la universidad, cuando ya tenga descentemente armada la silla subire la fotografia de la misma, primero Dios ya con el circuito montado y funcionando =)
> 
> Gracias por tu ayuda.




hola vonHohemhein por lo que veo en las fotos, el circuito esta bien, en el integrado ht del receptor y emisor, de las pines 1 a 9, van todas a masa, en tu circuito esta asi? porque no se distingue bien esa parte, en cuanto a que no se pueda apagar, puede ser:
1-que la pila del emisor este descargada. yo el emisor lo uso con 9V
2-que la pila que alimente el regulador este descargada como dice jeffer126, minimo antes del regulador tiene que haber 7V o 7,5V.

a mi me paso cuando hacia pruebas que en el receptor el conector de la pila no hacia buen contacto con la pila, y era como que estaba desconectada, lo aprete bien con una pinza y andubo rebien.
proba con un tester, si en los pines 10,11,12 y 13 del htd varia la tension cuando presionas el transmisor, esto para asegurarte que se reciben bien las ordenes, si esta todo bien proba que el driver l293 reciba tension de 5V en los pines 1, 9 y 16, y que en los pines 2,7,10 y 15 haya tension de 5 a 0v dependiendo de lo que salga del htd.

el resumen de las patas de los integrados es:
ht12d:
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8 y 9 -> a masa.
10,11,12 y 13 -> al driver
14 -> viene del pin 2 del modulo rf
15 y 16 -> resistencia 47K
17 nada
18 -> 5V

driver l293:
1,9 y 16 -> 5V
4,5,12 y 13 -> todas a masa.
2 y 7 -> vienen de las salidas del ht
3 y 6 -> al motor
8 -> 9V  de la otra pila
10 y 15 -> vienen de las salidas del ht
11 y 14 -> al otro motor


subo el datasheet del driver l293.

en el esquema que yo subi al principio me olvide de puentear la pata 4 con la 13 en el driver. pido disculpas, ahi lo subo modificado.



jeffer126 dijo:


> yo ya lo tengo terminado, y me pasaba que el no me recibia algunas ordenes o tambien se quedaba un solo motor andando sin parar y me di cuenta que la pila de nueve que alimenta el regulador estaba muy descargada. entonces le monte mi fuente de voltaje al regulador y esta funcionando sin problemas, lo unico malo es que siempre tiene que estar conectado a la funte de voltaje hasta que me compre unas pilas recargables para no quedar en la quiebra jajajaja



felicitaciones jeffer126, si es preferible usar pilas recargables xq esas de 9V estan caritas, yo al bicharraco lo tengo ahi esperando por pilas nuevas jeje
podemos ver fotos de tu carrito?

saludos

ahi les dejo el datasheet del driver l293


----------



## phavlo

sdel: la verdad que te felicito por el proyecto que subiste al foro, hace rato que vengo buscando algo parecido para armar pero no eh encontrado nada, y ahora que veo puede ser que algun dia que tenga plata y un poco de tiempo me lanze para armarlo. Te queria preguntar masomenos el precio de los modulitos de RF. te salieron caros o no tanto ?
desde ya gracias.


----------



## Passenger

Buenas tardes soy yo de nuevo XD

che, tengo un problema, hice el circuito y todo, pero no me funciona.  testie todo, y revise el circuito, y esta todo bien conectado, revise que todos los integrados esten bien conectados, medi voltaje, y a los integrados, llega lo que tiene que llegar.

ahora quisiera probar a ver si hay algun problema con el emisor y el receptor, hay alguna forma de testiar si le llega la señal correcta y si no estan quemados?


----------



## jeffer126

Hola, aquí están las fotos de mi carrito. No recorte los sobrantes de la PCB del receptor porque soy un poco ordinario y no quise que me quedara como el transmisor jejejeje. 
Afortunadamente mientras caminaba por el centro vi en la calle a una mujer que vendía el famoso carrito loco de Ben 10 y me costo cada uno $4000 (pidiendo rebaja eso si) unos mal contados 4 dólares costaron los 2 que se necesitan.

otra vez gracias a Sdel por facilitarnos su diseño        










​


----------



## Vanerh

Ya habia montado todo el circuito pero apenas lo pase a la plaqueta no me sirvio... D: tonces queria pedirles el favor si me revisan los esquematicos y pcb plz



En el receptor puse unos diodos 1n4148 que se ven en el datasheet de el driver l293b
Espero su ayuda gracias 

PARA PASSENGER


> ahora quisiera probar a ver si hay algun problema con el emisor y el receptor, hay alguna forma de testiar si le llega la señal correcta y si no estan quemados?



Con un osciloscopio te deben de salir los trenes de pulsos y al hundir alguna tecla un pulso se debe modificar sea mas grande o mas pequeño, solo tenes que poner la punta del osciloscopio al pin de salida o entrada, sea en el HT12E el pin 17 o en el HT12D en el pin 14. espero que te sirva  

todo esto lo aprendi haciendo este carrito y gracias a el profesor


----------



## phavlo

hola sdel, te comento que tambien soy de la plata, y te queria pedir si por favor me podrias decir en donde compraste los componenetes y el precio de todo en general masomenos.. te lo agradeceria muchisimo..
saludos


----------



## sdel

phavlo dijo:


> sdel: la verdad que te felicito por el proyecto que subiste al foro, hace rato que vengo buscando algo parecido para armar pero no eh encontrado nada, y ahora que veo puede ser que algun dia que tenga plata y un poco de tiempo me lanze para armarlo. Te queria preguntar masomenos el precio de los modulitos de RF. te salieron caros o no tanto ?
> desde ya gracias.



Hola phavlo gracias, en realidad soy de berisso que limita con la plata jeje pero como nunca nadie sabe donde queda berisso digo la plata je, armalo que es muy simple y cuando lo tenes andando te pones a jugar como un chico, yo me la pase molestando al gato, los modulos no son caros para nada, en univel (diag 80 esq 3) cuestan 15 pesos masomenos y los ht 3 pesos, yo los compre en cika ahi estan mas baratos pero es en capital, yo aproveche que ando una ves por semana por ahi y los compre, www.cika.com.ar. saludos phavlo



jeffer126 dijo:


> Hola, aquí están las fotos de mi carrito. No recorte los sobrantes de la PCB del receptor porque soy un poco ordinario y no quise que me quedara como el transmisor jejejeje.
> Afortunadamente mientras caminaba por el centro vi en la calle a una mujer que vendía el famoso carrito loco de Ben 10 y me costo cada uno $4000 (pidiendo rebaja eso si) unos mal contados 4 dólares costaron los 2 que se necesitan.
> 
> otra vez gracias a Sdel por facilitarnos su diseño



 felicitaciones jeffer126: te quedo joyita joyita hee muy bueno. y conseguiste las mismas rueditas que yo que orgullo he te felicito.



Passenger dijo:


> Buenas tardes soy yo de nuevo XD
> 
> che, tengo un problema, hice el circuito y todo, pero no me funciona.  testie todo, y revise el circuito, y esta todo bien conectado, revise que todos los integrados esten bien conectados, medi voltaje, y a los integrados, llega lo que tiene que llegar.
> 
> ahora quisiera probar a ver si hay algun problema con el emisor y el receptor, hay alguna forma de testiar si le llega la señal correcta y si no estan quemados?



hola passenger
seria bueno que subas fotos o esquemas de tu circuito asi lo revisamos, la forma de probar el receptor y el emisor es con un osciloscopio como indican mas arriba, se tendria que notar la variacion en los pulsos cuando presionas algo en el emisor.
cuando decis que a los integrados le llega todo lo que le tiene q llegar, mediste los pines 10,11,12 y 13 del ht12d?

hace esta prueba en un proto:
arma el circuito pero sin el driver, las patas 10,11,12 y 13 del ht del receptor tienen q estar en 0V, si pones el pin 10 del ht del transmisor a VCC el pin 10 del del receptor tiene que cambiar a 5V, te conviene conectar un led para no andar midiendo.
si esto no funciona revisa los modulos, la antena. estoy seguro que es un falso contacto o una soldadura mala, pero quedate tranqui q el circuito anda.



Vanerh dijo:


> Ya habia montado todo el circuito pero apenas lo pase a la plaqueta no me sirvio... D: tonces queria pedirles el favor si me revisan los esquematicos y pcb plz




hola vanerh, no pide revisar tus esquemas xq estan hechos con un sof q no lo tengo a mano, no podrias capturar las imagenes y subirlas como jpg?

saludos


----------



## phavlo

gracias sdel por la respuesta. si se donde queda berisso, tengo conocidos por hay, esta pegado a la plata, jaja 
 bueno cuando pueda comprare las cosas para armarlo, desde hace rato que vengo buscado algo asi y gracias a vos lo encontre .. arme los impresos en pcb wizard pero no se como subirlo aca al foro, quise armar un album de fotos pero no tengo la cantidad de mensajes suficientes para subirlas, asi q cuando pueda tratare de postearlos..
gracias !

Ver el archivo adjunto AUTO A CONTROL POR RF.rar

Sdel aca te dejo los impresos del carrito 

 espero que esten bien.


----------



## javi593

hola... disculpen necesito ayuda... ya arme el proyecto pero tengo un problema con los motores... cuando deben realizar fuerza se cuelgan y no dejan de andar...


----------



## phavlo

los pusiste con los motoreductores ? o solo los motores directamente a las ruedas ?


----------



## javi593

directamente a las ruedas porque no consegui reduccion... hay alguna forma de solucionarlo??


----------



## phavlo

si armando tu propio motoreductor con engranajes. Aca te dejo un link de como podes hacerlos

http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/2009/10/como-construir-una-caja-de-reductores.html


----------



## sdel

phavlo dijo:


> gracias sdel por la respuesta. si se donde queda berisso, tengo conocidos por hay, esta pegado a la plata, jaja
> bueno cuando pueda comprare las cosas para armarlo, desde hace rato que vengo buscado algo asi y gracias a vos lo encontre .. arme los impresos en pcb wizard pero no se como subirlo aca al foro, quise armar un album de fotos pero no tengo la cantidad de mensajes suficientes para subirlas, asi q cuando pueda tratare de postearlos..
> gracias !
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43846
> 
> Sdel aca te dejo los impresos del carrito
> 
> espero que esten bien.



jaja saludos phavlo despues en casa veo los impresos


----------



## Vanerh

Ya loo monte y lo presente en la universidad todo funciono a la perfeccion 

Gracias de nuevo Sdel


----------



## sdel

Vanerh dijo:


> Ya loo monte y lo presente en la universidad todo funciono a la perfeccion
> 
> Gracias de nuevo Sdel



jeje q bien vanerh te felicito , cuando puedas subi algunas fotos o video. te mando un abrazo.



phavlo dijo:


> arme los impresos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43846
> 
> Sdel aca te dejo los impresos del carrito
> 
> espero que esten bien.



phavlo mire los circuitos y estan bien, de paso me sirvio para hacer un montaje mas profesional jeje. saludos


----------



## phavlo

jaja espero que te sean utiles, yo hoy compre las cosas en univel ya que andaba por hay .. solo me falto el ht12d y las resistencias, asi q cuando consiga lo demas lo voy a montar, eso si me quedo una duda sobre los impresos, si las posiciones de los switch estan bien o no ?


----------



## Passenger

hola, soy yo de nuevo XD

 boeh, antes que nada, voy a colgar el circuito impreso que hice (ya lo revise, pero para estar seguro que no haya ningun error de diseño).

con el tiempo, voy a ir subiendo las fotos de mi robot... (a ver si viendo eso, me podrian dar alguna pista).


----------



## strike

sdel, soy nuevo en este foro, tengo un problema con el peso del autito, tengo que utilizar dos baterias si o si en el receptor o puede alcanzar con una? porque con la reduccion de los motores perdio mucha fuerza y ni sikiera se mueve...
agradezco su respuesta. saludos


----------



## phavlo

si tenes podes ponerle alguna bateria de cel que este en buen estado de carga, pero se supone que con los motoreductores tendria que reducir velocidad y aumentar la fuerza.
saludos


----------



## fabioguarin

muy buen proyecto pero estaba pensando si se podría agregarle mas funciones una o dos mas,no se si se pueda  si alguien tiene un esquema o un link les agradeceria

saludos



phavlo dijo:


> gracias sdel por la respuesta. si se donde queda berisso, tengo conocidos por hay, esta pegado a la plata, jaja
> bueno cuando pueda comprare las cosas para armarlo, desde hace rato que vengo buscado algo asi y gracias a vos lo encontre .. arme los impresos en pcb wizard pero no se como subirlo aca al foro, quise armar un album de fotos pero no tengo la cantidad de mensajes suficientes para subirlas, asi q cuando pueda tratare de postearlos..
> gracias !
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43846
> 
> Sdel aca te dejo los impresos del carrito
> 
> espero que esten bien.



otraa inquietud como hisiste en pcb wizard para que te quedaran las pistas en ese formato estan geniales las pista se ven muy profesionales como de fabrica

saludos


----------



## strike

sisi, dificil de creer pero perdio fuerza y los hice exactamente igual que como estan en el link de mas arriba... encima consumen mucho en poco tiempo...
saludos


----------



## phavlo

> otraa inquietud como hisiste en pcb wizard para que te quedaran las pistas en ese formato


 en que formato fabio ? estan normales. solo las ensanche y las reduci segun por donde pasaban.. 



> sisi, dificil de creer pero perdio fuerza y los hice exactamente igual que como estan en el link de mas arriba... encima consumen mucho en poco tiempo.



acordate que para reducir es un engranaje chico mueve a otro mas grande y asi sucesivamente.. si podes subi alguna foto para ver como lo isiste.. y que tipo de motores estas usando ?

si imprimen el impreso que les deje yo acuerdensen en el receptor de borrarles los puentes y el recuadro del modulo por que si no tmb va a salir impreso y le va  cortocircuitar la placa..


----------



## sdel

phavlo dijo:


> jaja espero que te sean utiles, yo hoy compre las cosas en univel ya que andaba por hay .. solo me falto el ht12d y las resistencias, asi q cuando consiga lo demas lo voy a montar, eso si me quedo una duda sobre los impresos, si las posiciones de los switch estan bien o no ?



hola phavlo como andas? hace rato queria entrar al foro y no podia...
con respecto a tu pregunta no me acuerdo como estaban los switch en el impreso q subiste pero es asi:
con el pulsador abierto se envia 0V al pin del integrado, y cuando pulsas se envia al pin la tension de Vcc
no se si apuntaba a eso tu pregunta, despues en casa veo bien el impreso devuelta. cuanto te salieron los modulos en univel?saludos

pd: las resistencias que yo use de 330 pueden ser cualquier valor mas alto, las que tienen que ser el valor justo son las de 1M y la de 47K.



Passenger dijo:


> hola, soy yo de nuevo XD
> 
> boeh, antes que nada, voy a colgar el circuito impreso que hice (ya lo revise, pero para estar seguro que no haya ningun error de diseño).
> 
> con el tiempo, voy a ir subiendo las fotos de mi robot... (a ver si viendo eso, me podrian dar alguna pista).




hola passenger, apenas pueda veo el impreso. un abrazo

fabioguarin: muy buen proyecto pero estaba pensando si se podría agregarle mas funciones una o dos mas,no se si se pueda  si alguien tiene un esquema o un link les agradeceria


hola fabioguarin, si, fijate mas arriba en el hilo alguien pregunto lo mismo, yo usaria un microcontrolador, pero se podria hacer con dos decodificadores en paralelo, con distintas direcciones cableadas, se entiende?
saludos


----------



## phavlo

Hola sdel gracias por tu tiempo. a lo que me referia era si por ej: apretas los dos switch de adelante se supone que ira para adelante, o si estan mal iria para atras o daria vueltas, osea que cuando lo quieras mandar a una direccion vaya para otra, como girar para la derecha y al estar mal gire para la izquierda. a eso me refiero no se si me entendes con el ej que te di..jajja espero que lo entiendas.... por las resistencias no hay problema por que es otro dia busque y ya las tengo (recicladas) (pero las tengo) 

para ponerle mas funciones deberias ponerle otro receptor con otro codigo y un dip swicht al control para manejar uno u otro segun el codigo que le aplique,. espero que entiendas vos tambien

en univel el receptor de 418M me salio algo de $24 y el transmisor lo compre en cer electronica, que esta en la otra esquina llendo por el diag, por que hay no tenian mas y me salio $28


----------



## Vanerh

Segun lo que lei si apretas dos botones como por ejemplo atras, adelante. podrias quemar el l293b por eso te aconsejo usar diodos  en las dos salidas de cada motor tal y como lo indica el datasheet del l293b


----------



## phavlo

Ya vienen los diodos de proteccion dentro del mismo integrado y en todo caso si se apretaran las dos entradas de un controlador quedaria el motor en modo: "bloqueado" como en un puente H con transistores. pero a lo que nos referimos aca es a apretar dos botones: uno para cada controlador. no los dos de un solo controlador de motores.. saludos..


----------



## sdel

phavlo dijo:


> Hola sdel gracias por tu tiempo. a lo que me referia era si por ej: apretas los dos switch de adelante se supone que ira para adelante, o si estan mal iria para atras o daria vueltas, osea que cuando lo quieras mandar a una direccion vaya para otra, como girar para la derecha y al estar mal gire para la izquierda. a eso me refiero no se si me entendes con el ej que te di..jajja espero que lo entiendas.... por las resistencias no hay problema por que es otro dia busque y ya las tengo (recicladas) (pero las tengo)
> 
> para ponerle mas funciones deberias ponerle otro receptor con otro codigo y un dip swicht al control para manejar uno u otro segun el codigo que le aplique,. espero que entiendas vos tambien
> 
> en univel el receptor de 418M me salio algo de $24 y el transmisor lo compre en cer electronica, que esta en la otra esquina llendo por el diag, por que hay no tenian mas y me salio $28



phavlo ahora entiendo, si, pero depende de como esten conectados los motores, por ejemplo en el mio apretando los dos de abajose queda girando en el lugar, si apreto los dos de la derecha avanza y los dos de la izquierda retrocede se entiende?, che re careli es univel.


----------



## phavlo

si a eso me referia lo que a mi me pareceria obvio seria que apretando los dos de adelante avance y los dos de atras retroceda y en diag que gire segun los que se pulsen.. si es bastante carito, pero bue. vos a que diferencia de precio los pagaste en capital ?


----------



## jeffer126

Hola, yo pague por los dos modulos $23200 unos mal contados 11 dolares y el codificador y el decodificador $3550 como 1,5 dolares 

Saludos


----------



## sdel

phavlo dijo:


> si a eso me referia lo que a mi me pareceria obvio seria que apretando los dos de adelante avance y los dos de atras retroceda y en diag que gire segun los que se pulsen.. si es bastante carito, pero bue. vos a que diferencia de precio los pagaste en capital ?



phavlo en cika me salieron 11$ el modulo receptor y 13 el transmisor, bastante la diferencia



jeffer126 dijo:


> Hola, yo pague por los dos modulos $23200 unos mal contados 11 dolares y el codificador y el decodificador $3550 como 1,5 dolares
> 
> Saludos



11 dolares? eso serian unos 44 pesos argentinos


----------



## phavlo

> phavlo en cika me salieron 11$ el modulo receptor y 13 el transmisor, bastante la diferencia


  me hubieses avisado si me hacias el favor de comprarmelos ya que somos de barrios vecinos me salia mas barato... jajajaja 
saludos !


----------



## sdel

phavlo dijo:


> me hubieses avisado si me hacias el favor de comprarmelos ya que somos de barrios vecinos me salia mas barato... jajajaja
> saludos !



que mal lo mio, tenes razon jeje me parecio haberte dicho creo pero bue, para la proxima sera jeje.
che y ya lo armaste o te falto conseguir algo mas?


----------



## strike

gente con respecto al autito, en el receptor es necesario utilizar dos baterias de 9v o con una estaria funcionando? y una cosa mas, anteriormente habia visto un link en este foro de como armar tu propia caja de engranajes reductora pero desaparecio... digo esto porq no encuentro juguete alguno como el que consiguio sdel con las ruedas ya acopladas a los engranajes... me falta esa parte del proyecto...
muchas gracias. saludos


----------



## phavlo

en si con una sola bateria funcionaria pero no durara el mismo tiempo que con las dos juntas. Por que los motores se alimentarian aparte de una bateria y la otra seria solo para el circuito. yo publique en link de como hacer los reductores caseron a base de engranajes en la pagina 5 en el mens Nº85. 

saludos


----------



## sebdin

saludos
soy nuevo en esto de electrónica (muy nuevo)
y me gustaría armar un carrito a control remoto, mi pregunta es:
si me podrías ayudar a hacer un modelo como el q*UE* tu muestras 
o, si sigo el diagrama tal cual esta en el archivo comprimido, funcionaria igual q*UE* el tuyo
mi idea es tener por lo menos 8 canales, en el ht podría usar uno de los q*UE* conectaste a tierra, pero como envío la señal para q*UE* me las reconozca?

por favor si me podrías ayudar con una pequeña explicacion, de como funciona todo el circuito, emisor y receptor.

de antemano gracias

Att. Sebdin


----------



## phavlo

para obtener 8 canales deberias utilizar dos decodificadores y un dip swicht, pero podras usar 4 canales con un codigo y los otros 4 con otro codigo diferente.


----------



## sebdin

listo, entonces voy a empezar a buscar los elementos, una ves q*UE* ya los tenga, pido ayuda para lo de los 8 canales
muchas gracias


----------



## dios

Hola me registre hace unos dias en el foro y me parecio muy bueno el carrito que hiciste y creo que muy simple, estoy basandome en eso para hacer un tanque pero queria saber si alguno de los CI es programable o todos son componentes simples,
postdata eras vos el que queria agregarle una camara al autito porque fijate que hice un post que te puede servir...https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/convierte-tu-celular-camara-inalambrica-49304/#post426612


----------



## Jared 30

hola,soy relativamente nuevo en este foro  
Primero quiero felicitar a sdel por ese proyecto y por compartirlo con nosotros, y tengo una pregunta ..¿como le adapto una bateria de celular?...tengo una baterria de 3.7 Volt. y 700 mA (de un celular)..Pregunta ¿con esta cantidad de energía puede funcionar el auto?
de antemano gracias


----------



## Diego German

jared 30 dijo:
			
		

> ¿como le adapto una bateria de celular?...tengo una baterria de 3.7 Volt. y 700 mA (de un celular)..Pregunta ¿con esta cantidad de energía puede funcionar el auto?



mmm   el emisor te funcionaria con esa bateria  ya que va de 3 a 9volts la alimentacion lo que no te va a funcionar  es el receptor ya que funciona con 9 y 5 volts 

saludos...

Pd: Bienvenido al foro jared


----------



## phavlo

para el receptor deberias utilizar dos baterias en serie ya que lleva un regulador que mantiene todo el circuito en 5V. y la entrada es de 9V. supongo que con unos voltios menos, no se va a notar la diferencia ya que no son muchos los que faltarian.. y tambien dependen de los motores que vayas a utilizar en el proyecto..

saludos y nuevamente...
bienvenido al foro !


----------



## Jared 30

gracias, Diego German por la pronta respuesta...pero a menos voltaje menos alcance ¿es eso cierto? 
Salu2


----------



## Diego German

jared 30 dijo:
			
		

> gracias, Diego German por la pronta respuesta...pero a menos voltaje menos alcance ¿es eso cierto?
> Salu2



Deberia ser directamente proporcional osea disminuye la tension y corriente y disminuye la potencia de RF  si me equivoco corrigan  

saludos...


----------



## phavlo

El regulador por lo que acabo de leer en la web mantiene su salida constante por mas que se varie en voltaje de la entrada, 

http://www.usblsb.com/2009/02/como-bajar-una-tension-5-voltios.html

aca muestra desde 7.5V en adelante, con dos baterias de 3.7 en serie tendrias una tension de 7.4V. eso creo que funcionaria bastante bien, ya que se regula a 5V..


----------



## Jared 30

Entonces eso quiere decir que las dos baterías en serie ¿son solo para alimentar el circuito? (el cual es el que necesita la alimentación a 5 Volt), osea que para los motores debería de usar otra ¿cierto?estudiando:
saludos


----------



## phavlo

el emisor de alimenta desde 3 a 12V. osea te viene barbaro, con una sola seria suficiente, siempre y cuando este bien cargada.

y el receptor se puede alimenta desde 7.5 que seria la entrada del regulador 7805. que regula todo a 5V. aso que dos en serie para el receptor tmb vienen bien, y segun los motores que vas a usar, si son los comunes de 3V de los autitos de juguetes te va a andar pero no se cuando tiempo te va a durar, ya que me parece que los motores son lo que mas consumen, pero creo que te andaria bastante bien,, 


otra cosa el controlador de motores es un L293D. y no un LM293..

L293D:


LM293:





> queria saber si alguno de los CI es programable o todos son componentes simples,



son todos componenetes simples, ninguno es programable..


----------



## Jared 30

Hola nuevamente, si yo uso dos baterías en serie para los motores (independiente de el receptor) ¿en cuanto tiempo dejarían de andar?
salu2


----------



## phavlo

segun los motores que uses y lo que consuman, de igual manera no sabri decirte el tiempo que te andaria, pero supongo que bastante, 1 o 2 horas creo yo, eso deberia respondertelo alguien que sepa mas del tema..


----------



## Diego German

phavlo dijo:
			
		

> y el receptor se puede alimenta desde 7.5 que seria la entrada del regulador 7805. que regula todo a 5V. aso que dos en serie para el receptor tmb vienen bien





creo que estas confundido phavlo el receptor funciona con 9 y 5 volts en la imagen te adjunto el circuito y te podras dar cuenta de lo que te digo en el pin 8 del lm293 ingresan los 9 volts y el  pin1-9-16  los 5 volts tomados despues del regulador 

saludos...


----------



## alexcesarpalma

hola que tal a todos!! para mas potencia no se le podrian adaptar un puente h con unos optocopladores  de transistor npn a unos transistores por ejemplo del tipo TIP31C??


----------



## phavlo

diego el receptor funcionaria bien desde 4,5V a 36V para la alimentacion de los motores, y en la para 8 los 5V que entran hay vienen desde el regulador... 

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_L293D.htm

alex el L293 ya tiene dos puentes H dentro, fijate en el link que deje arriba

Sdel lo unico que te faltaria para tu proyecto es comprarte unas cuantas cubiertas y aprender a derrapar asi:






jajajajajaja.. es impresionante e increible que sea a control..


----------



## Diego German

phavlo dijo:
			
		

> diego el receptor funcionaria bien desde 4,5V a 36V para la alimentacion de los motores, y en la *para 8 los 5V* que entran hay vienen desde el regulador...



yo me baso en el datasheet en el cual la alimentacion de este pin va hasta los 36volts  y en el diseño publicado en el primer mensaje estab conectado a 9volts y esta alimentacion se la toma antes del regulador en donde hay los 9volts  



			
				alexcesarpalma dijo:
			
		

> hola que tal a todos!! para mas potencia no se le podrian adaptar un *puente h con unos optocopladores de transistor npn a unos transistores por ejemplo del tipo TIP31C*??



claro que se puede hacer una salida optoaislada alex ahi te adjunto un circuito para que te des cuenta como deberia ir conectada

saludos...


----------



## phavlo

si tambien vi el datasheet, va hasta 36V pero no especifica cual es el minimo, en la pagina que deje si lo especifica y las dos alimentaciones que tiene, vs y vss..



> Las entradas son compatibles con niveles de lógica TTL. Para lograr esto, incluso cuando se manejen motores de voltajes no compatibles con los niveles TTL, el chip tiene patas de alimentación separadas para la lógica (VCC2, que debe ser de 5V) y para la alimentación de la carga (VCC1, que *puede ser entre 4,5V* y 36V).


----------



## alexcesarpalma

Diego German dijo:


> yo me baso en el datasheet en el cual la alimentacion de este pin va hasta los 36volts  y en el diseño publicado en el primer mensaje estab conectado a 9volts y esta alimentacion se la toma antes del regulador en donde hay los 9volts
> 
> 
> 
> claro que se puede hacer una salida optoaislada alex ahi te adjunto un circuito para que te des cuenta como deberia ir conectada
> 
> saludos...


 ooo  muy cierto pero  para ocupar el mismo integrado aprovechando que los leds solo se iluminan en polarizacion directa y no inversa,no se podrian poner los leds infrarrojos de los optocopladores en una especie de tipo diac??? para que al dar la orden por ejemplo -enfrente- solo se ilumine uno y no el otro  y se active el optocoplador???

y por cierto no se podria adaptar un multiplexor y un demultiplexor para poder enviar mas de una senal y un oscilador de 25khz para la conmutacion de los activadores, para recibir en una sola antena varias senales por ejemplo unas 20 senales??


----------



## dios

Hola me registre hace unos dias en el foro y me parecio muy bueno el carrito que hiciste y creo que muy simple, estoy basandome en eso para hacer un tanque pero queria saber si alguno de los CI es programable o todos son componentes simples,
postdata eras vos el que queria agregarle una camara al autito porque fijate que hice un post que te puede servir...convierte tu celular en una camara inalambrica


----------



## sdel

phavlo dijo:


> Sdel lo unico que te faltaria para tu proyecto es comprarte unas cuantas cubiertas y aprender a derrapar asi:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJa-3LtpY6Y&feature=related
> 
> jajajajajaja.. es impresionante e increible que sea a control..



jaja que velocidad, tremendo, el que lo manejaba la tenia clara tambien



dios dijo:


> Hola me registre hace unos dias en el foro y me parecio muy bueno el carrito que hiciste y creo que muy simple, estoy basandome en eso para hacer un tanque pero queria saber si alguno de los CI es programable o todos son componentes simples,
> postdata eras vos el que queria agregarle una camara al autito porque fijate que hice un post que te puede servir...convierte tu celular en una camara inalambrica



hola dios, son todos componentes simples, hacia rato que no podia andar por aca, si yo en cuanto pueda voy a agregar lo de la camarita y algunas cosas mas, tu post me puede servir, gracias che saludos.


----------



## jeffer126

hola, en cuanto a lo de la camara lo unico que toca es comprar los componentes 

ACLARO QUE NO LE QUIERO HACER PUBLICIDAD A NADIE Y ESTOS LINKS LO PONGO CON FINES INFORMATIVOS

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-16300764-mini-camara-inalambrica-infraroja-espia-seguridad-vigila-_JM_ 
con este equipo se puede ver la imagen en la tele, 

pero si se quiere tener en el compu y grabar y todo eso 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-16242225-tarjeta-usb-dvr-4-canales-video-y-2-canales-audio-seguridad-_JM_ o bien _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-16508925-preventa-adapt-capturador-mini-easycap-usb-20-video-tv-dvd-_JM_

muy facil 

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola, recien entro e el hilo y veo que es un gran aporte, muy buen circuito y al parecer funciona muy bien...

por mi parte no creo conseguir los integrados pero igualmente lo intentaré...y basandome en el original del primer post mensaje #1 he traído el pcb que acabo de diseñar...para evitar tanto cablerio y que quede más prolijo.

pronto subo el del receptor...

saludos.


----------



## sdel

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Hola, recien entro e el hilo y veo que es un gran aporte, muy buen circuito y al parecer funciona muy bien...
> 
> por mi parte no creo conseguir los integrados pero igualmente lo intentaré...y basandome en el original del primer post mensaje #1 he traído el pcb que acabo de diseñar...para evitar tanto cablerio y que quede más prolijo.
> 
> pronto subo el del receptor...
> 
> saludos.



hola dj draco, gracias por el diseño del pcb, es bien util y mas prolijo, jej
por que decis que no lo vas a poder armar? en tu zona no se consiguen los modulos?

phavlo:
es hora de armar el carrito jeje.

saludos


----------



## jhomar

ola mi pregunta es si me podrian ayudar estoy haciendo un carro control remoto que se controlado con las teclas de la computadora y por puerto paralelo ya tengo todo el diseño y circuitos lo que necesito es q me ayuden en la programacion porq tiene q ser necesariamente en assembler pues es un proyecto de la primera parte de curso de microprocesadores. necesito que la programacion sea de adelanto, retroceso,giro a izquierda y giro hacia la derecha y que despues que haya hecho un cierto recorrido. despues se grabe y pueda hacer el mismo recorrido por si solo. espero puedan ayudarme se los agradesco de antemano.


----------



## sdel

hola jhomar
si tenes todos los circuitos hechos, lo unico que tenes que hacer es enviar los datos al puerto paralelo, entra aca para ver un ejemplo:
http://hgr.tripod.com/puertos_ensamblador.html

tu circuito tendra un microcontrolador que se encargue de hacer mover al carro y guardar en su eeprom lo datos recibidos para volverlo hacer.
tendrias que crear un tema a parte y mostrar todos los circuitos que tengas hechos

saludos


----------



## jhomar

sdel dijo:


> hola jhomar
> si tenes todos los circuitos hechos, lo unico que tenes que hacer es enviar los datos al puerto paralelo, entra aca para ver un ejemplo:
> http://hgr.tripod.com/puertos_ensamblador.html
> 
> tu circuito tendra un microcontrolador que se encargue de hacer mover al carro y guardar en su eeprom lo datos recibidos para volverlo hacer.
> tendrias que crear un tema a parte y mostrar todos los circuitos que tengas hechos
> 
> saludos



gracias por la respuesta...
el problema es que para este proyecto no debemos usar nada de pics. es que el curso se llama microprocesadores y microcontroladores y el primer proyecto es de microprocesadores, por eso se debe hacer usando el microprocesador de la computadora especificamente el 8088 y por puerto paralelo. kisiera que me ayudaran en la programacion porq de eso se poco y se me hace complicado. todo debe ser controlado por las teclas de la pc el avance, retroceso y giros y guardar el recorrido para q despues lo haga por si solo..
en cuanto a los circuitos los subire q les tome fotos.


----------



## sdel

jhomar dijo:


> gracias por la respuesta...
> el problema es que para este proyecto no debemos usar nada de pics. es que el curso se llama microprocesadores y microcontroladores y el primer proyecto es de microprocesadores, por eso se debe hacer usando el microprocesador de la computadora especificamente el 8088 y por puerto paralelo. kisiera que me ayudaran en la programacion porq de eso se poco y se me hace complicado. todo debe ser controlado por las teclas de la pc el avance, retroceso y giros y guardar el recorrido para q despues lo haga por si solo..
> en cuanto a los circuitos los subire q les tome fotos.



si no tenes que usar nada de pics, entonces tu circuito deberia tener codificadores, decodificadores y conversores, ademas pregunto: si vos presionas el teclado del pc, donde estaria lo que queres mover? directamente conectado al puerto paralelo? o hay un circuito que se encarga de de enviar el codigo de la tecla por rf? en el enlace que te di hay un ejemplo de como enviar datos al puerto, eso es todo lo que tenes que hacer y el ejemplo es para un intel 8086 compatible con 8088, podrias guardar las teclas que presionas en un archivo si keres.
saludos


----------



## jhomar

sdel dijo:


> si no tenes que usar nada de pics, entonces tu circuito deberia tener codificadores, decodificadores y conversores, ademas pregunto: si vos presionas el teclado del pc, donde estaria lo que queres mover? directamente conectado al puerto paralelo? o hay un circuito que se encarga de de enviar el codigo de la tecla por rf? en el enlace que te di hay un ejemplo de como enviar datos al puerto, eso es todo lo que tenes que hacer y el ejemplo es para un intel 8086 compatible con 8088, podrias guardar las teclas que presionas en un archivo si keres.
> saludos




si hay un circuito transmisor y otro receptor que van a enviar el codigo de la tecla por radio frecuencia el circuito transmisor va a ir conectado al puerto paralelo de la pc. Lo que io necesito es el codigo en assembler para poder controlar el carro con el teclado y como hacer q despues almacene el recorrido y lo haga solo. como hacer la programacion y los comandos es que respecto a la programacion se muy poco por eso necesito ayuda en la programacion del microprocesador 8088, es que esta programacion es un poco complicada px y recien estoy iniciando en esto, pero necesito avanzar mi proyecto.
gracias de antemano por la ayuda que me estas dando..


----------



## Dario

hola jhomar. fijate que estos post, el #138 y #139 se te pasasaron por alto._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/428159/ _talvez algo te sirva
saludosss


----------



## sjuan

una pregunta: dos modulos ht12 transmitiendo en distintas combinaciones se interfieren uno al otro?
sino, se podria hacer asi un mando de 8 canales luego se mira para que pero de algo servira no


----------



## flexor85

Muy buen trabajo Amigo..... EXITOS!


----------



## sdel

MarcosDaniel dijo:
			
		

> Hola muy buenas tardes, quisiera hacer este proyecto para 4 comandos pero de la forma mas barata, jugué con pics en la secundaria pero nunca me puse a grabar ya que no hubo tiempo. Me gustaria hacerlo con pic para luego poder reutilizarlo. Podrían ayudarme ? Muchas gracias y si pueden contestarme con al menos la lista de componentes tengo hasta las 18 hs para ir a comprarlos jaja. Un saludo.



hola marcos como estas?
la lista de componentes las podes sacar del esquema que subi en el primer post, tene en cuenta que el integrado driver para motores es el l293 no el lm293 que es un regulador. 
con este esquema sin usar pic podes tener 16 comandos usando solo los integrados ht. saludos



sjuan dijo:


> una pregunta: dos modulos ht12 transmitiendo en distintas combinaciones se interfieren uno al otro?
> sino, se podria hacer asi un mando de 8 canales luego se mira para que pero de algo servira no



hola sjuan, los ht son codificadores y decodificadores y tienen 8 pines que se usan para direccionar, son los pines del 1 al 8, de acuerdo a la configuracion de estos pines el receptor acepta o no la señal. y como son 8 bits podes manejar 256 dispositivos distintos, se entiende?espeo ser claro. saludos



flexor85 dijo:


> Muy buen trabajo Amigo..... EXITOS!



gracias amigo


----------



## sjuan

sdel dijo:


> hola sjuan, los ht son codificadores y decodificadores y tienen 8 pines que se usan para direccionar, son los pines del 1 al 8, de acuerdo a la configuracion de estos pines el receptor acepta o no la señal. y como son 8 bits podes manejar 256 dispositivos distintos, se entiende?espeo ser claro. saludos
> 
> 
> 
> gracias amigo



si, 256 dispositivos, pero con 256 receptores yo digo poner dos transmisores para hacer un mando de ocho canales como los de un play y entonces no se mucho de los ht12 (porque en mi ciudad no los venden) pero se un ht12 en una "direccion" puede enviar y recibir cuatro bits  


entonces, con otro  ht12 puesto con una direccion diferente se tendrian 8 bits (claro con otro receptor) pero aunque  la direccion  sea distinta *dado* que los tws (los modulos que transmiten rf) tienen una fracuencia de 4... MHZ  ¿se interfieren el uno al otro?


----------



## sdel

sjuan dijo:


> si, 256 dispositivos, pero con 256 receptores yo digo poner dos transmisores para hacer un mando de ocho canales como los de un play y entonces no se mucho de los ht12 (porque en mi ciudad no los venden) pero se un ht12 en una "direccion" puede enviar y recibir cuatro bits
> 
> 
> entonces, con otro  ht12 puesto con una direccion diferente se tendrian 8 bits (claro con otro receptor) pero aunque  la direccion  sea distinta *dado* que los tws (los modulos que transmiten rf) tienen una fracuencia de 4... MHZ  ¿se interfieren el uno al otro?



la verdad sjuan, no probe el circuito asi como decis vos, supongo que no deberia interferir si tienen distintas direcciones, es solo cuestion de probar.

yo intentaria usar un solo receptor de rf, y dos ht12d en paralelo, asi no llenas de modulos el circuito, el ht que reciba va depender de la direccion. si lo probas contame como salio por que me parece interesante. saludos.


----------



## sdel

En el archivo comprimido original, hay un error de tipeo.

en el circuito receptor dice que el integrado es lm293 y es L293.

aca subo el comprimido corregido. algun moderador podra dejarlo en el primer post? gracias


----------



## ema95

Hola sdel. Como andas? Estuve viendo tu circuito del auto a control remoto. Ya tengo todo armado pero no consigo el modulo transmisor. Me podrias decir donde lo conseguiste o si hay algun reemplazo? Abrazo capo. Suerte


----------



## sdel

ema95 dijo:


> Hola sdel. Como andas? Estuve viendo tu circuito del auto a control remoto. Ya tengo todo armado pero no consigo el modulo transmisor. Me podrias decir donde lo conseguiste o si hay algun reemplazo? Abrazo capo. Suerte



hola ema como estas?
nose de donde sos pero si andas cerca de capital federal los conseguis en cika, yo los compre ahi en avenida de los incas www.cika.com.ar, si andas cerca de la plata en univel, diagonal 80 esq 3 pero ahi estan mas caros, aca tenes otros modulos de ejemplo:

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Comunicación_inalámbrica_entre_PICs

aca tambien los tienen:

www.dicomse.com.ar

saludos, espero puedas conseguir los modulos.


----------



## ema95

Hola sdel. Gracias por responder. Me estuve fijando varias paginas hoy y entre ellas encontre las casas que vos decis. Vivo en haedo y me queda lejos pero igual voy a ir. En cuanto a lo que pusiste ahi de wikipedia no entendi. Yo ya tengo el modulo receptor RWS-418. Puedo comunicarlo por ejemplo con un TLP434A ese que me pusiste en la pagina o solamente con el TWS 418?? Es que yo recien empiezo el 1º polimodal y recien empieza la especialidad electronica y mucho no entiendo. Tengo una idea mas o menos porque mi viejo me explica (es ingeniero electronico). Ah me olvidaba. Es lo mismo TWS-BS3 418 que TWS 418 directamente? Saludos


----------



## ema95

Hola sdel. Te comento que fui a cika y lo consegui. Me atendieron muy bien. Lo unico que me falta es el autito. Salu2


----------



## phavlo

Hola ema, sabes que a mi me pasaba lo mismo? si apreto un boton el motor se claba y queda andando solo y se apaga cuando tiene ganas, tenes que regularle la bobina del receptor, esa que tiene un tornillito adentro hasta encontrar la misma frecuencia que el emisor.. el mio por ahora esta esperando a que se seque la silicona (sdel copie tu modelo, el del cd, jaja) (espero que no te moleste) cuando lo tenga andando si es posible subo algun video o imagene, saludos


----------



## ema95

Hola sdel y phavlo. Funciono a la perfeccion. Resulta que yo no toque nada de la bobina. Y cambie las baterias de lugar(la que estaba mas cargada la pase al receptor y la otra que estaba menos cargada al transmisor) y funciono me algro mucho. Gracias por sus ayudas. Me falta armarme la parte mecanica y ya esta.


----------



## phavlo

Me alegro Ema que te haya funcionado ! yo hasta hace un rato estaba probando el mio, pero habeces los motores se olvidan que tienen que parar cuando suelto el boton.. jajaja.. mañana voy a seguir con las pruebas con pilas cargadas para ver si mejora...
y si podes subi algunas imagenes asi lo podemos ver..

saludos y suerte !


----------



## sdel

Hola, ema me alegro que ya te haya funcionado, phavlo no me molesta al contrario, me gusta que copien el modelo mio jeje, cuando puedas subi las fotos o videos. saludos

ema ese autito loco siempre lo veo que lo venden en la calle por ahi por la avenida corrientes jej.

saludos


----------



## ema95

phavlo a mi me pasa lo mismo de que  los motores se quedan a veces pero solo al principio, supongo que hasta que se cargan los capacitores. El problema que tengo es que a veces apreto el boton y no hace nada. voy a comprar pilas nuevas y ademas voy a poner una antena decente porque mi viejo me dice que eso es importante en rf. Yo fui a un negocio de todo por 2$ y no estaba y tampoco en una jugueteria en haedo. Ahora voy a ir a ramos para ver. Yo tambien voy a copiarme de tu modelo sdel. Esta espectacular. Ahora les mando una imagen de vista previa de como me quedo montado en un auto que tenia con servo. Salu2


----------



## jeffer126

ema95 dijo:


> Hola sdel y phavlo. Funciono a la perfeccion. Resulta que yo no toque nada de la bobina. Y cambie las baterias de lugar(la que estaba mas cargada la pase al receptor y la otra que estaba menos cargada al transmisor) y funciono me algro mucho. Gracias por sus ayudas. Me falta armarme la parte mecanica y ya esta.



este problemita ya lo habiamos hablado en unos post anteriores e hiciste muy bien en no mover la bonina ya que se complica un poco re-sincronizarlo con el emisor 

otra cosa en cuanto conseguiste el "autito loco" (en dolares)yo consegui los dos (eso si pidiendo rebaja ) en mal contados 4 dolares 


saludos


----------



## ema95

che una pregunta.. es normal que el l293d se caliente??


----------



## phavlo

Si es normal que este medio tibio, acordate que maneja la corriente de los motores, digamos que es el que mas trabajo cumple en el circuito.. Ahora si calienta demasiado y no funca mas fijate si no tiene algun corto el pcb. jajaja

saludos


----------



## ema95

gracias phavlo. el problema que tengo es q volvi a armar el circuito porque con el zocalo q le habia puesto al receptor a veces andaba y a veces no entendes?
entonces lo solde directamente el modulo receptor y ahora agarra siempre, pero el problema es q los motores se quedan andando un rato... vos sabes algo de lo q puede estar pasando? saludos


----------



## phavlo

a mi me paso lo mismo y también lo soldé, los de los motores ni idea de por que se quedan clavados y siguen andando cuando soltas el botón, a mi me hacia lo mismo, por ahora lo deje hay, ya que el otro día por distraído conecte al revés el emisor y queme el codificador y no se si también queme el modulo emisor..No se si sera que interfiera alguna otra frecuencia, pero no creo. desconosco el problema..

saludos


----------



## Dario

> pero el problema es q los motores se quedan andando un rato... vos sabes algo de lo q puede estar pasando?





> a mi me paso lo mismo y también lo soldé, los de los motores ni idea de por que se quedan clavados y siguen andando cuando soltas el botón, a mi me hacia lo mismo, por ahora lo deje hay, ya que el otro día por distraído conecte al revés el emisor y queme el codificador y no se si también queme el modulo emisor..No se si sera que interfiera alguna otra frecuencia, pero no creo. desconosco el problema..



hola chicos.
lo que pasa con eso, es que cuando el receptor pierde la señal, el HT deco, sige mandando el ultimo nivel que tenia en sus salidas hasta que aparece de nuevo la señal... la unica manera de solucionarlo, seria haciendo una especie de dtector que cuando pierde la señal, corte las salidas del HT. eso se podria talvez hacer con un 555 y 4 puertas AND, es lo que se me ocurre ami como solucion.
saludosss


----------



## ema95

D@rio gracias por tu respuesta. Pero ese no es el problema..... se supone que si tenes estos modulos no puede haber esa falla de perder señal. Mi problema era la bateria.... no me fije que los motores que puse consumen mucho y la bateria se me descargaba muy rapido... entonces medi con el tester la tension que habia desde el regulador al HT deco.... y me decia 2.93 V en vez de 5 V.... creo que el problema es que cuando tenes menos de 5V en ese integrado funciona mal.... por lo menos ese era mi problema... por suerte tengo baterias recargables. Ahora me voy a armar un portabaterias para dos en paralelo.. asi me dura mas. Phavlo fijate si este no era tu problema y me decis. Suerte espero que les funcione


----------



## phavlo

yo lo estaba probando con una fuente regulable y con 4 pilas en serie, y los iva cambiando, osea el emisor con la fuente y el receptor con la pila y desp al reves y aun asi seguia igual.. cuando compre el deco de nuevo los voy a probar..

saludos


----------



## ema95

yo te digo porq a mi si me funco. dale cuando compres probalo y me contas. ahora subo unas fotos. saludos capo

phavlo o sdel... me podrian decir cuanta corriente consumen los motores que pusieron en el auto?? gracias


----------



## ema95

Hola. Como andan? Queria saber si alguien me puede explicar como acoplar un microfono al circuito y de esa manera recibir los sonidos que hay en el lugar donde esta el auto. Gracias


----------



## phavlo

Hola ema, lo que a mi se me ocurre seria que armes un micrófono inalambrico y lo calibres bien con una radio común y ponerle el emisor al auto, creo que seria lo mas simple, no se si estos módulos permiten poner micrófonos..

saludos


----------



## ema95

gracias phavlo. Voy a investigar un poco. Suerte


----------



## sdel

ema el consumo de los motores en mi circuito llegaban a 100mA, nose si habras solucionado el otro tema, cuando yo recien lo arme, tambien me paso que cuando soltaba el pulsador del transmisor el receptor no respondia y el problema era que la pila no estaba bien conectada, despues me paso lo mismo y era que la pila que alimenta el modulo receptor estaba gastada jeje. despues andubo lo mas bien, yo queria ponerle una camarita pero estan re caras.
saludos


----------



## ema95

Hola gente. Estaba pensando en manejar el auto desde la pc (conectar el control remoto a la pc y con un programa mandar las señales). Me podrian ayudar por lo menos si conocen un programa para esto o como conectar el control a la pc. Gracias. Saludos


----------



## Dario

hola ema.
fijate por aca, el amigo lubeck ayudo a otro usuario a controlar un minihelicoptero desde la pc. es bastante facil, al menos parami... si tenes alguna duda, le preguntas a lubeck.
saludosss


----------



## ema95

hola a todos. La verdad es que todavia sigo intentando poder manejar el auto desde la pc. asi que queria preguntar si alguien podria facilitarme el programa porque la verdad es que soy muy novato en la programacion. gracias


----------



## sdel

ema95 dijo:


> hola a todos. La verdad es que todavia sigo intentando poder manejar el auto desde la pc. asi que queria preguntar si alguien podria facilitarme el programa porque la verdad es que soy muy novato en la programacion. gracias



hola ema, cual programa necesitas? desde el hiperterminal de windows podes enviar datos al puerto serie y controlarlo con un pic al carrito, necesitas el hiperterminal?


----------



## ema95

q es el hiperterminal? y cual pic necesito? no tengo la mas minima idea de como usar un pic y menos el puerto serie. agradeceria q me ayudaras


----------



## sdel

el hiperterminal es el terminal de windows que te permita configurar la transmicion y recepcion de datos usando el protocolo rs232, esta en inicio/programas/accesorios/comunicaciones/hiperterminal

el pic puede ser cualquiera, hasta un 16f84 pero mejor el 16f628 que tiene usart y es mas barato(10$), el programa del pic seria muy sencillo, solo recibe el comando que le mandas por el terminal y de acuerdo a cual es, hace algo. ahora no lo tengo a mano, pero despues te subo un programita que hice en visual basic y el programita del pic que hace lo que te digo, despues vos deberias adaptar el pic con el modulo transmisor, mas tarde o mañana te lo subo.

saludos


----------



## ema95

pero no sabes como podria manejarlo desde el puerto paralelo? porq no tengo muchas ganas de agregarle pics ni nada de eso. si fuera asi seria espectacular si no explicame con el puerto serie si podes


----------



## sdel

ema yo te subo todo lo que hice por el puerto serie, por el puerto paralelo habria que programar el puerto en assembler por eso yo lo deje de lado en ese momento y lo hice con el puerto serie. posiblemente se pueda manejar el puerto paralelo con algun otro programa pero hay que ponerse a buscar en la web.

aca te subo un comprimido donde hay un esquematico de como armar el circuito transmisor y el cable serie, tambien te subo el archivo .hex listo para grabarlo al pic y un programita que hice que manda comandos por el puerto serie, no hay que configurar nada, lo abris y empezas a enviar los comandos. no me parece complicado, solo tendrias que ver como grabar el hex que te subo en el pic o armarte un programador, no esta demas aprender algo nuevo. cualquier duda pregunta por aca, saludos

edito: me parece que vas a tener un error en el programa carrito.exe que esta en el adjunto, me olvide de registrar un control y no anda si no tenes visual basic 6 instalado, de ser asi tendrias que usar hiperterminal, y configurarlo a 9600bps, 8 bit de datos, un bit de parado y sin control de flujo. saludos


----------



## ema95

gracias sdel. lo voy a probar. te digo cualquier cosa. sos un amigazo. abrazo

edito: no me anduvo el .exe. ya configure todo el hyperterminal pero q es lo q tengo q hacer ahi? q tengo q escribir?

edito: insisto q me parece la mejor opcion el puerto paralelo. Anduve mirando por alla algunos pogramas para armar y conectar el puerto paralelo y me parece q es mas facil porq lo unico que hace falta son resistencias para que al ht12d no le entren 5 V en los datos. cualquier cosa si no me funka el puerto paralelo pruebo con el serie. gracias por tu ayuda sdel sos un capo.


----------



## ema95

che sdel ahora te paso una pagina para q veas un programa en c# si queres con el que podes controla el puerto paralelo ahora lo q me falta es ver como conectarlo en el control... yo creo que debo conectarlo en la parte donde viene el positivo hacia los pulsadores... corregime si me equivoco.... igual de programas hice uno mucho mas facil en visual basic ahora lo borre pero lo voy a volver a hacer 

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/07/interfaz-puerto-paralelo-lpt.html

http://img852.imageshack.us/i/emisorrf.jpg/   (te pongo asi el link porq no se porq no me muestra la imagen perdoname)

si no podes no te hagas problema yo me fijo que hago. una vez mas gracias por tu ayuda. saludos.


----------



## sdel

Hola ema como estas, si logras enviar datos por el puerto paralelo joya, podes usar 4 de los 8 bits que salen del puerto y conectarlo directamente al ht, se pueden eliminar las resistencias del esquema, yo tambien tengo e hice unos codigos en c de envio de datos por el puerto paralelo, pero no envia nada, nose si tendra algun problema el puerto de mi maquina pero nunca logre enviar datos, incluso en assembler tampoco pude.

yo la coneccion la haria como en la imagen que subo, saludos.


----------



## ema95

hola sdel. tengo una pregunta. si conecto los 4 bits del puerto al ht12... no voy a necesitar apretar los botones del control para q funcione???


----------



## sdel

no, si conectas como en la imagen que subi no necesitas de los pulsadores. en la imagen que subiste si conectas el puerto asi, el el circuito no va funcionar tenes que conectar el puerto directo al ht. saludos



ema95 dijo:


> edito: no me anduvo el .exe. ya configure todo el hyperterminal pero q es lo q tengo q hacer ahi? q tengo q escribir?
> 
> 
> 
> perdon no habia visto esta pregunta jeje, y gracias por los elogios exagerados, en el hiperterminal una vez configurado solo escribis los comandos(1,2,3,5) que si armas el circuito del esquema que subi y grabas el pic con el hex, cuando escribas "1" en el terminal se envia una orden por rf que simularia ser la orden de girar a la izquierda, si presionas "3" a la derecha, "2" retrocede y "5" avanza. es lo que hacias con los pulsadores, se entiende?
> a los ht no les hace nada recibir 5V en los datos
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## stupidass

hola amigo quiciera tomar tu emisor y receptor de rf para otro proyecto que utilize reles la pregunta es puedo sustituir los motores por reles quitando el integrado lm293 cual seria el diagrama final (soy novato en esto de la electronica perdon por la ignorancia) gracias salu2

y si hay alguna poscibilidad de hacerlo de 4 canales, puesto que veo 4 botones en realidad me interesa mucho saber esto para muchos proyectos que tengo de rf lastima que sea un pobre novato pero como por ahi dicen preguntando se llega a china jeje salu2


----------



## ema95

stupidass no se si te lo estoy diciendo bien pero me parece q te va a funcionar mal ya que los niveles de voltaje en la salida del ht12d son de 5v y no se si hay reles q varien a ese voltaje. deberias probar. vos lo que queres son 4 reles?
en ese caso  aca te pongo el circuito 








http://www.subirimagenes.com/privadas-circuito-1408440.html  (esta imagen es para ver mas grande)

(Aclaro q el circuito esta bien hecho, si no te funka puede ser por esto: Los niveles de voltaje no son suficientes, La corriente q necesita no es suficiente o lo armaste mal. Opto por la primera y la segunda)

Te explico como es?

Cuando vos accionas alguno de los datos, una o mas de las patas del ht12d se ponen en alto (1) con un valor de 5 V. Estas estan conectadas a la bobina del rele, cuando accionas algun boton hace variar al rele que esta conectado al dato q esta en alto. No se como es que queres vos q funcione el rele, porque yo supongo que va a pasar esto:

Cuando apretes el boton la bobina va a variar, pero cuando lo sueltes va a volver a variar, entendes? 

En ese caso, si no queres q esto pase, deberias cambiar los botones por un switch SPDT ( esos que tienen 3 patas) o un SPST (de 2 patas, como el que tenes para prender la luz en tu casa). 

edito: me olvidaba de algo en el circuito: los diodos en paralelo con la bobina. esto es importante, ya que podrias quemar el circuito integrado, por algo llamado "ley de lenz". te dejo una pagina aunque es dificil de entender, por lo menos para mi. el diodo puede ser 1N4007, son baratos y muy comunes.

Pagina:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ley_de_Lenz






http://www.subirimagenes.com/privadas-circuito2-1408459.html(pagina para ver imagen mas grande)

Suerte. Comenta como te fue despues.
Cualquier cosa pregunta aca. Saludos


----------



## phavlo

si los niveles de voltaje son demaciados bajos para los reles, podes ponerles pares darlington a las salidas del HT y de hay conectar los reles. eso es lo mas normal que se usa..
saludos!


----------



## stupidass

muchas gracias por aclarar mis dudas y por eso de los reles me las he arreglado para hacer reles de poco voltaje solamente los necesitaria para que el rele aga la funcion como pulsador para presisamente controlar un pulsador reloj salu2

y gracias ema por el circuito voy esta perfecto para lo que quiero hacer. solo que tenga un poquitin de tiempo me arranco con el proyecto y les cuento como me fue. salu2


----------



## humberto G

tengo una pregunta...
este circuito funciona igual para motores de mas voltaje? supongamos ke son motores a 24v funcionaria igual y de ke manera podria alimentarlos pues los motores van en el carrito como o con que me recomiendan alimentarlos.

la idea es hacer un tipo tanque de guerra con ruedas tipo oruga pero para esto necesito mas potencia en los motores por ser todo terreno.

entonces la pregunta es...

EL circuito este funcionaria igual para motores mas fuertes y si si de que manera podria estar alimentado los motores en el carrito? ya que al ser control remoto deve tener su propia fuente en el carro y transportarla a donde sea k valla.

Muchas gracias y disculpen las molestias.


----------



## sdel

Hola humberto, no recuerdo ahora, pero me parece que el maximo voltaje que soporta el l293 es de 16V, de todas formas ese integrado se puede reemplazar por transistores, dos pnp y dos npn y configurar un puente H, si vas a alimentar los motores con 24V mm no sabria decirte, pero el circuito si funciona, es independiente de la potencia de los motores. si te dijera que alimentes los motores con 3 pilas de 9V me sacas rajando jeje, por el valor de las pilas, no se como solucionarias ese temita, quiza alguna bateria liviana de 24V?sin el l293 claro

espero haberte ayudado, saludos.


----------



## ema95

hola gente. me podrian decir que puedo agregar o cambiar en el auto para que el consumo de los motores sea menor y las pilas no se descarguen muy rapido? puede ser tambien q cambie el motor si es necesario. gracias


----------



## sdel

Hola ema, podes poner unas resistencias en serie con los motores para que limiten la corriente que consumen


----------



## ema95

gracias sdel ya lo habia hecho antes de preguntar. si yo le agrego resistencia y le pongo un motor de muy bajo consumo(del minimo) va a consumir menos no??


----------



## zirza

hola a todos..... es solo q necesito ayuda para un proyecto que estoy realizando, es un seguidor de luz, la parte de motores la entiendo toda de hecho la estoy manejando con el L293d y me da de maravilla... pero lo q necesito es un transmisor y un emisor infrarrojo no he encontrado mucha ayuda en la web si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradeceria de verdad!!!
de ante mano gracias y saludos a todos los "FORISTAS"...


----------



## sdel

proba con este: yo lo hice y funciona perfecto:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm


----------



## rurowosky

hola, esta muy bueno tu post sdel, tengo una pregunta sobre el receptor y el emisor, lo que pasa es que talvez no logre conseguir ni el receptor, ni el emisor y mi pregunta es si hay algun sustituto para estos y si no hubieran, hay alguna manera de construirlos? Gracias por todo. Besos!!!!


----------



## phavlo

ruro si hablas de los TX y RX que se utilizan en este proyecto, lo podes reemplazar por unos modulos que los podes crear vos mismo que trabajan a 312Mhz, estan posteados en el post "mi robot hexapodo radiocontrolado" de D@rio, buscalos que no son complicados y esta aclarado por el mismo que funcionan.. 
saludos


----------



## rurowosky

Gracias por la respuesta phavlo, pero un amigo mio me dijo donde los puedo conseguir y hasta el precio me dio, entonces solo me falta irlos a traer, deveras muchas gracias. Tambien me encontre algo interesante mientras estaba leyendo el post y encontre que hay que usar dos baterias en el receptor, una que tire 9 voltios y otra que tire 5 voltios, pero mi pregunta es:
las dos tierras las debo de conectar en el mismo lugar? ya que en el diagrama todos los pines del lado izquierdo del HT12E van a tierra, 4 pines del l293 tambien van a tierra y un pin del 7805 tambien va a tierra entonces debo conectar las dos tierras de las baterias a un punto en comun y de ahi sacar la tierra para el resto de los componentes? y otra cosa los 5 voltios se los conecto al pin positivo del capacitor de 10uf? Gracias por todo.


----------



## jeffer126

rurowosky dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta phavlo, pero un amigo mio me dijo donde los puedo conseguir y hasta el precio me dio, entonces solo me falta irlos a traer, deveras muchas gracias. Tambien me encontre algo interesante mientras estaba leyendo el post y encontre que hay que usar dos baterias en el receptor, una que tire 9 voltios y otra que tire 5 voltios, pero mi pregunta es:
> las dos tierras las debo de conectar en el mismo lugar? ya que en el diagrama todos los pines del lado izquierdo del HT12E van a tierra, 4 pines del l293 tambien van a tierra y un pin del 7805 tambien va a tierra entonces debo conectar las dos tierras de las baterias a un punto en comun y de ahi sacar la tierra para el resto de los componentes? y otra cosa los 5 voltios se los conecto al pin positivo del capacitor de 10uf? Gracias por todo.



hola, si tienes que usar 2 baterías de 9V una con su PIN POSITIVO conectado al pin 8 del 293 y la otra batería con su PIN POSITIVO conectado al REGULADOR 7805 y la masa de todo el sistema hasta la de las pilas esta unida 

mira y no te fijes en donde dice 5V eso es solo una observación informandonos que al regulador que le aplicamos 9 Voltios debe sacar 5V.

saludos


----------



## hericlark

hola *sdel* esta perfecto tu proyecto para lo que quiero hacer, mi duda es que si le puedo conectar unos motored de 12v. que consumen 2.2 amperes cada uno, en ves de los que tu le pusiste claro y una bateria recargable de 12v a 14 amperes me aguantara el integrado l293 o que necesitaria hacer ya que pienso hacer un carro robot grande tipo tanque.

otra pregunta el integrado HT12E es el mismo para el receptor como para el transmisor ya que en alguna parte del post vi que pusieron otro para el receptor pero ya no se mensiono en otra parte.

tambien quiero ponerle paneles solares para que tenga mas autonomia de tiempo y al mismo tiempo que se esta usando se este cargando, ya tengo el circuito de carga de la bateria y los paneles solares pero como estos estan conectados a la bateria y la bateria al mismo tiempo estaria conectada al l293 no le pasaria nada, no creo verdad? ya que los paneles entregan 12v y estan en paralelo.

otra pregunta hasta cuantos motores podria controlar con este mismo circuito osea usando un solo modulo tx y uno rx, como seria el diagrama para ponerle mas pulsadores y mas motores o tendria que hacer mas modulos es que quiero ponerle un brazo robotico con 5 motoreductores o motores paso a paso.

de antemano gracias


----------



## phavlo

hola heri, para la parte de los motores que deseas hacer te va a ser necesario armarte un puente H que soporte ese amperaje,
El HT12E es el integrado que va en el modulo del emisor (*E*ncoder) y el que va en el modulo del receptor es el HT12D (*D*ecoder) 
Lo de los paneles no lo se, seria mejor esperar a la respuesta de algun usuario que este mas metido en ese tema..
y con respecto a la cantidad de modulo con un solo emisor se pueden manejar hasta 256 receptores, siempre variando el codigo de las patas 1 a 6. acordate que el receptor tiene que tener el mismo codigo para que funcione...
saludos


----------



## hericlark

hola phavlo pero como funciona eso de el codigo de el receptor como se varia el codigo como le debo de hacer la verdad no tengo idea me podrian poner algun diagrama o esquema porfavor para comprenderlo como por ejemplo si quisiera controlar 4 motores bidireccionales


----------



## phavlo

fijate en mi album de fotos "audiorritmicas" esta el esquema del emisor y del receptor de 8 canales. se van manejando de a 4 canales si queres manejar otros 4 tenes que cambiar el codigo en los pines de direccion..


----------



## hericlark

me podrias pasar el link por favor para darle una estudiada al circuito aver si lo entiendo


----------



## phavlo

http://robodacta.com.mx/UserFiles/File/DIAGRAMAS.pdf
hay esta la pagina, podes descargar el formato ya que esta en pdf.


----------



## hericlark

gracias phavlo la verdad es que esta muy bien el pdf y entendi perfectamente por simple analogia como es que funciona, lo que tendria que hacer es que por cada 4 canales a usar solo agregar un modulo de HT12E en el receptor con un dipswitch con una configuracion diferente a la del primero no, por ejemplo en el primer dip switch el 1 aplastado, el dos y 3 sin aplastar y del 4 al 8 aplastado. y y en el segundo dip switch el 1 y el 2 aplastados y todos los demas sin aplastar.

y entonces solo tendria que poner la combinacion de la parte que quiera controlar no. pero tengo otras dudas se podrian manejar mas de 4 canales a la vez por ejemplo que en ves de 4 leds se manejen 6 u 8 con una sola conbinacion no se si me entiendas.

y la otra es que si en ves de dip switch de 8 lineas puedo usar simples switch de 2 o 3 polos o simples push botons para cambiar de una a otra conbinacion creo que se podria no aunque tendria menos cantidad de conbinaciones posibles. espero que me puedas ayudar.

phavlo mejor para no entrar en tanto detalle te explico lo que quiero hacer.

hice un carro robot tipo tanque con traccion diferencial para el cual utilice 2 motores de 12v 2.2 amp. bidireccionales claro, eso es para la traccion del carro, ademas le hare un brazo robotico para el cual utilizare 5 motoreductores o 5 motores paso a paso bidireccionales de 3 a 24v. con un torque de 7kg/cm con 100 rpm a 24v creo que serian 50 rpm a 12v.

el brazo robotico constara de hombro, brazo, antebrazo y pinza giratoria cada una de estas partes tendra dos movimientos hacia arriba y hacia abajo a excepcion de la pinza que girara hacia un lado y hacia otro y se cerrara y se abrira y el hombro tambien girara de derecha a izquierda todo igual que la mayoria de los brazos roboticos en total entonces solo para el brazo robotico necesitaria 10 canales no?. 

pero en tu circuito solo se pueden controlar de 4 en 4 entonces para controlar el brazo tendria que estar cambiando de codigo a cada rato y ademas no podria manejar el auto al mismo tiempo que muevo el brazo ya que serian otra conbinacion de codigo para hacer esto, entonces:

por eso preguntaba que si se podian manejar mas de 4 canales a la vez ya que necesito 10 solo para el brazo, me podrias ayudar con un diagrama para esto que tiene que no pueda mover el auto al mismo tiempo que mueva el brazo osea cambiar de codigo para cada cosa, se podra con estos integrados o tendria que usar de otro tipo de modulos de rf para lo que quiero hacer.

la verdad ya tengo todas las piezas para hacer este proyecto solo me falta el mando a distancia agradeceria mucho si me pudieran ayudar, ademas e pensado utilizar un joystick de play station como mando para darle un look mas padre al proyecto o uno se supernintendo.


----------



## phavlo

entendi compañero, ese es el problema con estos coder/decoder que para cambiar de canales tenes que andar cambiando los codigos de direccion (las posiciones de los dip swicht), no se si habra alguna manera de hacer lo que esperas, supongo que eso deberia hacerse con microcontrolador o algo de eso programado, pero de programacion no entiendo nada, todavia no entramos en la materia, espero este año poder aprender algo de eso...
saludos y si puedo conseguir alguna ayuda para tu proyecto te avisare..


----------



## hericlark

muchas gracias *phavlo* pues lo hare de esta manera entonces aunque es un poco mas dificil, pero yo tambien no se nada de microcontroladores si alguien mas sabe por favor que me ayude.

entonces phavlo como voy a utilizar 16 canales en total podre hacerlo de alguna formas mas sencilla que utilizar los dip switch de 8 posiciones como por ejemplo switch de palanca o simples push botons para programar los codigos ya que solo necesitaria 4 codigos distientos nadamas a y otra cosa que se me olvidaba por que tu no pusiste el L293 creo que es por que solo controlas leds pero yo si necesitaria implementarlo para mi proyecto no ya que controlare motores con una bateria aparte de la del circuito, como quedaria el diagrama.

voy a tratar de hacer uno en el limewire y te lo mando alrato para que lo cheques y me digas si esta bien, ademas tu ocupaste unos modulos de rf distintos a los que utilizo sdel no hay algun problema por eso


----------



## phavlo

En  el link que te deje, en el pdf esta asi explicado con leds, pero si queres controlar motores va a ser necesario el L293, o puentes H para controlar mas corriente ya que este creo que solamente soporta 0,5A.
con respecto a los modulos, tendrias que buscar en la web por la marca y el modelo y ver las disposiciones de los pines, la mayoria van conectados iguales. pero por las dudas buscalo primero..

saludos


----------



## hericlark

hola phavlo de nuevo yo molestando, mira no e encontrado los integrados propuestos al principio de este foro pero encontre otros que cumplen con la misma funcion los e visto y son practicamente iguales solo que estos funcionan en 433 mhz y los propuestos aqui en los 418 mhz, te pazo el link de mercado libre para que los cheques y me digas que piensas creo que si me sirven para lo que quiero no, ademas el precio esta muy bueno y tambien son compatibles con el HT12E y HT12D solamente faltaria ver si puedo ponerle un 1293. o algun generico.

espero tu respuesta para ver si me animo a comprarlos creo que hasta mas alcanse tienen.


----------



## phavlo

Si te refieres a los modulos, creo que es lo mismo los de 418 y los de 433, solamente trabajan en diferentes frecuencias. asi que para mi que te van a servirsin problemas


----------



## rurowosky

hola amigos, ya compré todos los integrados lo único que no encontré fue los módulos, pero me ofrecieron otros, me los enseñaron y uno es largo y otro cuadrado. el problema es que sólo a uno le pude ver el modelo y es el FST-3.Mi pregunta es sí cualquier módulo rf es compatible con este proyecto. Gracias por todo.


----------



## rurowosky

Hola amigos les cuento que ya me salio el carrito, funciona a la perfeccion pero el problema es que los motores no aguantan a mover el carrito ya que es muy grande pero lo raro es que los motores si son de ese carrito pero no aguantan a moverlo y mi pregunta es si saben como puedo darle mas fuerza a los motores.
Gracias por todo.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola rurowosky

Por acá hay unas respuestas.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...otor-carrito-control-remoto-56334/#post496374

No debes hacer 2 mensajes o más con el mismo tópico pues te los pueden borrar.

saludos
a sus ordenes

Hola gordo23

Analiza las hojas de datos de los IC's que mencionas y así sabrás si son substitutos directos.
estas las puedes encontrar aqui:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

Probablemente tambien te sirvan los que vienen en las imagenes adjuntas. más no se si son substitutos directos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## gordo23

Gracias MrCarlos, ya pude conseguir los integrados HT12D y E. Una última duda antes de empezar a armar todo... ¿todo esto se ensambla sin necesidad de programar los integrados?

Gracias, saludos.-


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola gordo23

Realmente no se responder a tu pregunta: ¿todo esto se ensambla sin necesidad de programar los integrados?

Pero busca las hojas de datos de esos integrados y en ellas encontrarás si se programan o no.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## phavlo

gordo23, no hay que programar nada en este proyecto... los únicos códigos que tenes que poner son los de direcciones de los HT.. tiene que ser el mismo en el emisor tanto como en el receptor, que lo podes poner con dip switch o desde el mismo impreso..
saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola gordo23

En las hojas de datos de los HT12E y HT12D puedes encontrar lo que te recomienda phavio.
Puedes agregar a tu circuito unos Dip-Switch’s con lo cuales programar las entradas A de esos circuitos ó, en el circuito impreso, programar esas entradas directamente a tierra o al Vdd.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## gordo23

Gracias MrCarlos

Viendo las imagenes, yo puedo tener 2 Decoder en el receptor y por ejemplo si en el switch de uno activo de A0 - A3 para manejar (por ejemplo con un tanque) las 2 orugas y en el otro decoder activo las entradas de A4 - A7 para manejar la torreta y el cañon, configurando del mismo modo en el encoder las entradas dependiendo lo que quiera manejar en el momento, se puede? estoy hablando pavadas? por cierto desde el switch va todo a tierra?

Gracias por tenerme tanta paciencia

Saludos.-


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola gordo23

Tener 2 Decoders en el receptor ?
Con un solo HT12E puedes controlar hasta 16 Acciones.

En la imagen del HT12E Nota las entradas llamadas AD8, AD9 AD10 y AD11, según la combinación de interruptores cerrados y abiertos será el código que el HT12D reciba por sus salidas llamadas A8, A9, A10 y A11.
A esas salidas se conecta una o varias compuertas para que Decodifiquen o detecten ese código que se está recibiendo.
Por ejemplo: todos los interruptores cerrados para las 2 orugas; todos los interruptores abiertos para manejar la torreta y el cañón. 
Te sobran 14 combinaciones posibles para controlar otras acciones.

Tu última pregunta no la entiendo: _por cierto desde el switch va todo a tierra?_
A cuál switch te refieres ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## gordo23

Pero para pasar de controlar las orugas a controlar la torreta con lo que dices deberia modificar el decodificador, no?, pero si tuviera 2 HT12D, uno predeterminado con los interruptores de un modo que controle las orugas y el otro configurado de otro modo para la torreta, lo unico que tengo que haces es en el HT12E o sea en el control remoto cambiar la configuracion que corresponda para que detecte a que decoder tiene que se refiere, no?

O con la forma que decis vos no voy a necesitar hacer todo esto?

Lo del switch me refiero a que en la imagen de los integrados, a la izquierda dice DIP SWITCH, todo eso esta unido y sale hacia abajo, no? eso conecta con tierra?


Gracias de nuevo, espero que no te este quitando la paciencia jaja

Saludos.-


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola gordo23

En la cajita donde tienes el HT12E que es el transmisor, debes tener por fuera un Botón NO (Normalmente abierto) conectado a TE y tierra. También un Dip-Switch de 4 interruptores conectados desde AD8 hasta AD11 y sus otras terminales a tierra.

Entonces: Con todos los Dip-Switch abiertos presionas el Botón que podemos llamar TRANSMITIR, y se transmitirá el código ó combinación de unos y ceros que tengan los Dip-Switch.

Si quieres transmitir otro código solo tienes que cambiar la combinación de los Dip-Switch y presionar el Botón TRANSMITIR.

Resumiendo:
Un Botón NO
Un Dip-Switch de 4 Interruptores.

Como están por fuera de la cajita del transmisor los puedes manipular a tu antojo.
0-0-0-0-0-
Donde tienes el HT12D que es el Receptor tienes en sus salidas desde D8 Hasta D11 el código de los Dip-Switch que Tú seleccionaste en el Transmisor.

Dijimos: 
1) Todos los interruptores cerrados para las 2 orugas = 0000.

2) Todos los interruptores abiertos para manejar la torreta y el cañón = 1111. 

Entonces:
Cuando 0000 Se Utiliza una Compuerta NOR de 4 entradas.
Cuando 1111 Se Utiliza una Compuerta AND de 4 entradas.

Con la salida de la NOR Manejarías la orugas.
Con la salida de la AND manejarías la torreta y el cañón.
0-0-0-0-0-

Como puedes ver, después de que analices las imágenes adjuntas, puedes tener control de hasta 16 acciones con esos circuitos integrados.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## gordo23

Ah, buenísimo, ya voy entendiendo.

El tema es que, en los HT12D, sin las compuertas (tal como lo hizo sdel, el autor del post), salen de los D8 - D11 a 4 pines de el integrado L293. Con las compuertas como se conecta al integrado L293? y... deberia tener 2 integrados L293 para los 2 circuitos (ORUGAS y TORRETA), no?

Otra cosa que no me termino de quedar clara, el botón NO del transmisor que llamariamos TRANSMITIR, dijimos que si lo presiono teniendo X configuración en el Dip-Switchpaso a tener control de las orugas y con Y configuración Dip-Switch paso a tener control de la torreta. Eso lo hago al presionar una vez el botón o tengo que mantenerlo presionado?


Me gustó bastante la idea de las compuertas, gracias por tu ayuda MrCarlos.

Saludos.-


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola gordo23

No necesariamente ya que el L293 trae 2 puentes H, (Realmente trae 4 medios puentes H)
Con uno manejarías ORUGAS, con el otro la TORRETA.

Creo que esto responde a tu pregunta que viene en el segundo párrafo de tu mensaje:
Viste el contenido de este enlace que adjuntó sdel en su mensaje #13 de este mismo tema?:
http://axxon.com.ar/rob/Prueba_RFLink.htm
En uno de sus párrafos dice:
Cuando se mantiene en bajo la entrada TE (Transmission Enable = Habilitación de la transmisión), el integrado codificador HT12E transmite constantemente, repitiendo el código una y otra vez. 
En estas condiciones, si se modifica el valor de las entradas de datos se observa que el valor va cambiando en el receptor. Así fue como hice la prueba.

Analiza detenidamente y toma nota de todos los mensajes de sdel, en ellos encontrarás información útil para el desarrollo de tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Dario

hola amigo.
los motores que usa este proyecto son de cc con reduccion. saludoss


----------



## gordo23

¿Pero tenes idea que características tienen?

Por cierto, las resistencias que conseguí son todas de 1/2 w menos la de 1M que es de 1/4 w, ¿van a servir?

Gracias, Saludos.-


----------



## phavlo

si te van a servir igual, lo unico que cambia es el tamaño y la potencia que bancan


----------



## gordo23

Buenisimo, entonces solo queda comprar los motores...

tenes idea como pedirlos? o sea, le digo al tipo unos motores de cc... y que mas? jaja que tengan que caracteristicas?


Gracias, Saludos.-


----------



## rurowosky

Hola amigos les cuento que ya función a la perfección mi carrito, tiene una fuerza increíble hasta se desarmó cuando lo puse a girar, ya que giraba muy rápido. Bueno lo que quiero preguntarles es sí hay alguna manera de alimentar con menos voltaje al circuito del receptor ya que quiero hacer una especie de vibrador que dan en los lugares de comida rápida, esos que se activan a distancia cuando ya está tú comida, ya que el carrito de sdel es lo mismo, osea controlar motores a distancia. No se sí alguien sabe como hacer para que el circuito del receptor utilice baterías de menos voltaje. Sería exelente que usara baterías de reloj o las doble a. Sí alguien sabe como que me avise por favor. Gracias por todo


----------



## jeffer126

rurowosky dijo:


> Hola amigos les cuento que ya función a la perfección mi carrito, tiene una fuerza increíble hasta se desarmó cuando lo puse a girar,



hola, te felicito por tu exito en el proyecto. podrias compartir con nosotros la modificacion que le hiciste a tu autito para solucionar tus problemas de fuerza


----------



## Dario

gordo23 dijo:


> ¿Pero tenes idea que características tienen?
> 
> Por cierto, las resistencias que conseguí son todas de 1/2 w menos la de 1M que es de 1/4 w, ¿van a servir?
> 
> Gracias, Saludos.-



los motores que usa este diseño, son algo asi:





pero es necesario que tengan caja reductora con engranajes, algo asi:




tambien podes comprar 2 autitos de esos a pilas que son baratos para ahorrar unos pesos 
saludosss


----------



## rurowosky

Hola jeffer126 te cuento que no le hice ninguna modificacion simplemente agarre un carrito viejo que tenia mi hermano, es un tyco air rebound.
http://images.buzzillions.com/image...ontrol-stuntsters-air-rebound_1916732_175.jpg
al principio no caminaba aunque no tuviera la llanta grande, lo que hice fue echarle grasa a los engranajes y ponerle baterias nuevas ya que lo de los transistores no funciono.
Igual aqui les dejo una fotitas de mi projecto. aunque yo creo que si le hubiera puesto la llanta grande si hubiera funcionado, Pero nunca imagine que tuviera tanta potencia.
*PD: si alguien sabe como hacer para que el receptor use baterias de menos voltaje que me avise porfavor*


----------



## sdel

Hola hace rato que no andaba po aca, rurowosky te quedo bueno el bicharrco jeje te felicito


----------



## humberto G

estoy en proceso de hacer el mismo circuito para un robot explorador solo k tengo un problema los motores que yo ocupare son a 12v y el circuito receptos c alimenta a 9v que le tengo k hacer para que los motores que yo usare se alimenten con sus 12v?

necesito que alos motores que yo le pondre sean alimentados con 12v utilizando ese circuito de RF como le hago?


----------



## humberto G

En que lugar de mexico puedo conseguir un tws-bs3 418 y el rws 418?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola humberto G

Para tu mensaje #287.
Preferentemente alimenta los motores con una fuente independiente para que no afecten a los circuito de RF.

Para tu mensaje #288.
Preguntas que si en Sonora hay alguien que venda los TWS-BS3 418 y RWS 418
pues hay que salir y buscar en las tiendas de electronica de tu localidad o de tu estado.
o hablar por telefono.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## humberto G

Muchas gracias por el aporte el problema es que ya sali y pregunte y mande correos y nadie tiene e visitado varias paginas de internet y tampoco cuentan con eios no sabes de algun lugar donde si los vendan de preferencia en mexico por ke por mas k busco no cuentan con eios


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola humberto G

Intentaste esta recomendación?
http://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110622113003AAFqdZ2

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## humberto G

Muchisimas gracias de echo esa pregunta fue echa por mi pero no habia tenido tiempo de chekar muchas gracias


----------



## humberto G

Como calculo el tamaño de la antena me podrian explicar como hacer esto? quisiera saber como


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola humberto G

Normalmente se calcula como la cuarta parte de la longitud de onda. 
La longitud de onda la llaman por la letra Lamda del alfabeto griego.
Así que Lamda es igual a la velocidad de la luz dividida entre la frecuencia de transmisión.
El Largo(Tamaño) de la antena sería Lamda entre 4.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## humberto G

entonces 
 λ=299.792.458 m/s / 433.92
λ=690893.385/4     =   ------172723.346-------

???????????


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola humberto G

Exacto así es solo que para entender un poco más el resultado, digo si no se comprende tal cual lo sacaste hay que hacer esto:

Velocidad de la luZ = 299’792,458 
Frecuencia de transmición = 433’920,000
299’792,458 / 433’920,000 = λ = 0.69089338587758112094395280235988

λ = 0.69089338587758112094395280235988
0.69089338587758112094395280235988 / 4 = 0.17272334646939528023598820058997 *Metros*
Serían 17.27 *centímetros*.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## humberto G

Muchisimas gracias por el aporte  una duda mas puedo hacer este mismo L293 usando el sig puente H? eske el problema es que en mi ciudad es difícil conseguir este L293


----------



## phavlo

si puede usarlo, tendrias que armar dos puentes H, uno para cada motor.
tendrias que unir los pines de entrada de las Resistencias  R4 y R1 en comun y R2 con R3 para que funcione...
aca te dejo un enlace para que leas como funcionan estos puentes:

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteH.htm


----------



## humberto G

perfecto entonces en conclusión tengo k armar uno de estos circuitos para cada motor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




o este ke te muestro aki ya es para los dos motores


----------



## phavlo

Si, tendrias que armar dos circuitos iguales, ya que con uno solo vas a controlar un solo motor. 
lee el link que te deje en el mensaje anterior que esta muy bien explicado el funcionamiento de estos puentes H.


----------



## humberto G

sta bien muchas gracias ya comencé a leerlo solo que no c si ese cricuito sirva para mi transmisor y receptor gracias no c si tenga algo que ver la frecuencia ai es de 418 los mios 434 muchas gracias amigos.


----------



## phavlo

Se conectan de la misma manera que los de 418Mhz. 

http://www.rentron.com/remote_control/tws-434.htm

date un paseo por hay


----------



## halionsp

relajado amigo!

normalmente estos codecs HT12 E/D son semi universales asi que el conexionado es el mismo.

exitos en tu investigacion.


----------



## strike

muchachos, hace muchisimo tiempo que no comento nada, habia empezado con el autito y termino en catastrofe porque se me quemaron los E/D. Lo estoy por comenzar nuevamente y me surgio una duda... todos los que realizaron el circuito en plaqueta perforada no tubieron problema con ruido electrico? es una ultima duda antes de comensar a montarlo... Ademas estoy preparando un trabajo para fin de año en la escuela y la idea es hacer los circuitos RF desmontables para agregarle un circuito alambrico y colocarle sensores de proximidad y luz, el proyecto se basa en realizar un carro autonomo con el posible acoplamiento de la transmision RF. Como dije antes, mi duda radica en la interferencia de ruido... 

A quien me pueda ayudar, le estare eternamente agradecido... =)
 Saludos


----------



## sdel

strike dijo:


> muchachos, hace muchisimo tiempo que no comento nada, habia empezado con el autito y termino en catastrofe porque se me quemaron los E/D. Lo estoy por comenzar nuevamente y me surgio una duda... todos los que realizaron el circuito en plaqueta perforada no tubieron problema con ruido electrico? es una ultima duda antes de comensar a montarlo... Ademas estoy preparando un trabajo para fin de año en la escuela y la idea es hacer los circuitos RF desmontables para agregarle un circuito alambrico y colocarle sensores de proximidad y luz, el proyecto se basa en realizar un carro autonomo con el posible acoplamiento de la transmision RF. Como dije antes, mi duda radica en la interferencia de ruido...
> 
> A quien me pueda ayudar, le estare eternamente agradecido... =)
> Saludos



hola strike, yo no tube ningun problema de ruido, todo me andubo bien.

saludos y suerte


----------



## niktorifio

Buenas tardes. Tengo una duda, si compro un control remoto no es necesario hacer el circuito emisor??  O para que el circuito receptor que proporciona funcione correctamente, tiene q ser usando el circuito emisor que nos das.


----------



## sdel

hola niktorifio bienvenido, depende de la frecuencia que use el control que vos compres, si funciona a la frecuencia del receptor deberia funcionar, pero tambien hay que tener en cuenta como maneje los datos y como module la informacion el control, se entiende?

yo te diria que lo armes ya que es simple y funciona.
saludos


----------



## niktorifio

Estare en un lugar con más carritos a control remoto, si armo éste emisor que propones, habrá interferencia con algun otro robot?


----------



## gca

Si usan los mismos modulos si.

Saludos


----------



## phavlo

no creo que tengas problemas de interferencia con otros robots, salvo que tengan los mismos codigos de direcciones en los dos robots.


----------



## sdel

el integrado ht tiene 8 pines que se usan para direccion, y el receptor solo recibe la señal del codigo que tenga configurado en los pines, si por casualidad varios robots usen los mismos modulos y las mismas direcciones ahi no se como se comportaria y podria haber problema pero no creo que se de tanta casualidad, configura un codigo que no sea todos ceros, que es el mas comun, por ejemplo 202 en el emisor y receptor


----------



## edyrron

sdel dijo:


> Les presento el proyecto de un carrito a control remoto por radiofrecuencia muy simple de montar y sin microcontroladores, especial para que lo monten principiantes por que es muy facil.
> lo hice gracias a elementos del foro, es controlado por un control por radiofrecuencia usando los modulitos de wenshine y los codificadores y decodificadores de holtek.
> 
> como antena use unos cables pelados de 17 cm de calibre 22, los que se usan en los cables de red utp. tambien sin antena me funciono por toda la casa. con antena tube un alcanze de 20m que es el largo del terreno de mi casa pero supongo que llegara mas lejos.
> 
> para controlar el giro de las ruedas use el integrado lm293 pero supongo que habra alguno similar mas varatin, los modulos de radiofrecuencia y los integrados ht los consegui en cika en capital federal.
> 
> las ruedas con engranajes los saque de unos autitos de juguete que compre en un todo por dos pesos de la zona de aca por berisso y me salieron solo 10 pesos cada uno, asi que nada de servos caros jeje.
> 
> bueno les adjunto los esquemas y fotos mas un video del preyecto.
> 
> me gustaria que me ayuden a agregarle un sistema adicional que consista arrastrar una pelotita y cuando se le mande una señal del control remoto el carrito dispare la pelotita y asi transformarlo en un carrito jugador de futbol a control, como pelotita pense en las bolitas de los desodorantes a bolilla.
> 
> espero les guste y puedan montarlo, espero sus opiniones y sugerencias para agregarle lo de la pelotita.
> 
> 
> aca esta el video:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2CU1ONJXLs
> 
> saludos








jaja otra ves yo, la ultima ves fue hace casi un año.

les cuento q por mas q busq y busq y busq, jamas hasta hoy encontré el "tws 418, rws 418" pero grax a este foro, no me di por vencido, y porfin logre construir mi carrito a control remoto.

aunq use materiales diferentes, les cuento:encontre
uso dos pic 16f628a, uno para emisor y otro para receptor.
un par de modulos "tlp 434, rlp 434" para enviar y recibir los datos.
y un par de pulsadores.

la vd q yo no sabia nada de pics, me toco aprender a la fuerza jejeje "no me iba a quedar con las ganas".

grax por subir el video y todo lo demas, aunq no logre armar tu diseño, me dio ese empujoncito para no quedarme alli.


----------



## sdel

Hola edyrron, te felicito, si podes subite algun video o algunas fotos, yo tambien lo quiero hacer con microcontroladores, me quiero basar en esto: 

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Comunicación_inalámbrica_entre_PICs

son los mismos modulos que usaste vos no? no se tilda el pic cuando lo tenes funcionando?


----------



## juan14nob

Hola sdel ! Me llamo juan y soy de Rosario.. Vi el post me parece muy interesante, ya que yo estoy haciendo algo similar y voy a tomar tus circuitos como guia para hacer un control remoto que active o no los motorcitos de bajo consumo. 

pero a diferencia del tuyo en vez de ponerle 4 pulsadores voy a manejarlo desde la salida del puerto paralelo de mi pc.. queria preguntarte si tiene idea si se puede y donde y como deberia colocar los pin en el circuito "Emisor" ..

Desde ya muchas gracias, 

Saludos.


----------



## sdel

Hola Juan, si, se puede. del puerto paralelo salen señales de 5v asi que no hay problema. los pines que tenes que usar son los pines 10, 11, 12 y 13 del integrado ht12e.
saludos


----------



## edyrron

sdel dijo:


> Hola edyrron, te felicito, si podes subite algun video o algunas fotos, yo tambien lo quiero hacer con microcontroladores, me quiero basar en esto:
> 
> http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Comunicación_inalámbrica_entre_PICs
> 
> son los mismos modulos que usaste vos no? no se tilda el pic cuando lo tenes funcionando?



 hola sdel.
si es mismo modulo, pero me parce q el truco no esta en el modulo, sino, en la prog del pic.
este semana voy a comprar un modulo de la marca TX 93, o algo asi, me lo recomendaron en la tienda de electrónica. 

te adjunto mi diseño, para q lo veas, ojala te sirva. 
si alguien me puede ayudar pasándolo a pbc wizar, para poder pasar el proyecto a pbc, se lo agradezco de por vida jejeje.

y si alguien me ayuda a ponerle una pantalla lcd, y un par acelerometros, e incluso una camara, para poder ver lo q ve el carrito, igual, se lo agradezco de por vida, jeje

espero q les sea de utilidad, me esforse mucho en hacerlo, aunq no es la gran cosa.

no lo pude subir al foro, asi q lo subi a megaupload


----------



## juan14nob

Hola!! estoy haciendo los circuitos emisor y tranmisor solo que sin el L293 (porque no lo consegui) a la salida de HT12D pin 10 y pin 11 conecte un diodo led solamente para ver si llegan los datos y no enciende, medi con el tester y no mide nada, revise el RWS-418 y gire el tornillo de bobina para ver si era eso pero tampoco resulto. alguien puede decirme como medir o como empezar hacer la prueba de fallos ? . De antena estoy usando 

Este es el circuito





De antena estoy usando 2 que saco de un antiguo auto a control remoto que compre hace tiempo..
tiene 20cm de largo mas el cable que use para engancharlo al protoboard..






Saludos..!!!


----------



## phavlo

Fijate que los pines de direcciones de los HT tengan los dos el mismo codigo, de antena usa un pedazo de cobre esmaltado de 13cm directo de la protoboard, y en que esquemático te basaste para armar el circuito?
Si podes postealo o avisa cual es.
saludos


----------



## juan14nob

phavlo dijo:


> Fijate que los pines de direcciones de los HT tengan los dos el mismo codigo, de antena usa un pedazo de cobre esmaltado de 13cm directo de la protoboard, y en que esquemático te basaste para armar el circuito?
> Si podes postealo o avisa cual es.
> saludos



Hola !! estos son los circuitos...
*
Emisor:*





*Receptor:*


----------



## phavlo

Cambia las resistencias de 330 y proba con unas de 10K


----------



## juan14nob

phavlo dijo:


> Cambia las resistencias de 330 y proba con unas de 10K



No hay caso, es lo mismo  ..


----------



## phavlo

Con los mismos circuitos que realizaste saca los módulos de RF, y puentea los HT en los pines de datos. 
El pin de salida de datos del HT-12E conectalo directamente al pin de entrada de datos del HT-12D si asi funcionan bien el problema estará en los módulos, puede ser que al mover el tornillo se haya corrido de frecuencia.


----------



## juan14nob

phavlo dijo:


> Con los mismos circuitos que realizaste saca los módulos de RF, y puentea los HT en los pines de datos.
> El pin de salida de datos del HT-12E conectalo directamente al pin de entrada de datos del HT-12D si asi funcionan bien el problema estará en los módulos, puede ser que al mover el tornillo se haya corrido de frecuencia.



pero al conectarlo asi como quedan los pulsadores ?... quedan libres..

Cual seria la entrada de datos de  HT-12D ??


----------



## phavlo

Los pulsadores quedan como están, solo saca los módulos de radio, tanto del emisor como el del receptor.
Conecta con un puente el pin 17 del HT-12E al pin 14 del HT-12D. Es para comprobar si el codificador y el decodificador funcionan bien.


----------



## juan14nob

ahi lo pruebo, a los pines del 1 al 8 los solde con el soldador y les puse estaño y le conecte un cable que va a masa.. puede ser que alla quemado al CI con la temperatura del soldador?...

a la salida del pin 14 le puse en serie una resistencia de 500 ohm y conecte el led y queda prendido pero cuando presiono los pulsadores no sucede nada. :S que es lo que pasa?


----------



## phavlo

> a la salida del pin 14 le puse en serie una resistencia de 500 ohm y conecte el led



Si te referis a la salida del HT-12D, no es una salida, si no que es la entrada de datos.
Conectalo como te dije, busca los datasheet para manejarte mejor, y los leds ponelos en los pines 10,11,12 y 13 del HT-12D para comprobar su funcionamiento.


----------



## juan14nob

phavlo dijo:


> Si te referis a la salida del HT-12D, no es una salida, si no que es la entrada de datos.
> Conectalo como te dije, busca los datasheet para manejarte mejor, y los leds ponelos en los pines 10,11,12 y 13 del HT-12D para comprobar su funcionamiento.



bueno eso fue lo que hice... y se me queda prendido el led.. los pulsadores son normalmente cerrados pero cuando los presiono no se apaga el led, es mas.. sin conectar el puente que me dijiste queda encendido el led.. esta es la imagen..


----------



## phavlo

Probalos de esta manera:


Por los pines de direcciones no te hagas drama, siempre y cuando tengan los dos los mismos codigos y si los pulsadores que tenes son normal cerrado sacalos y hace la prueba con un cablecito.
En los posible trata de que la fuente que estes usando sea lo mas estable posible, probalos a 5V que tienen que funcionar.


----------



## juan14nob

phavlo dijo:


> Probalos de esta manera:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 60907
> 
> Por los pines de direcciones no te hagas drama, siempre y cuando tengan los dos los mismos codigos y si los pulsadores que tenes son normal cerrado sacalos y hace la prueba con un cablecito.
> En los posible trata de que la fuente que estes usando sea lo mas estable posible, probalos a 5V que tienen que funcionar.



recien cuando hice prendi la fuente, el ht12e se recontra calento a tal punto que me quemo el dedo :enfadado:  puede ser que se alla quemado ? de ser asi como hago para verificar si anda o no ???


----------



## phavlo

Puede ser que se haya quemado o hayas conectado la fuente al revés por alguna distracción o algo (aveces es normal que pase eso) siempre presta atención a la polarización.


----------



## juan14nob

phavlo dijo:


> Puede ser que se haya quemado o hayas conectado la fuente al revés por alguna distracción o algo (aveces es normal que pase eso) siempre presta atención a la polarización.



ahora no prende :S, el led debe ir conectado asi?


----------



## phavlo

> el led debe ir conectado asi?


Así como?

Debe ir todo conectado como en la imagen que subí unos mensajes atras.


----------



## juan14nob

phavlo dijo:


> Así como?
> 
> Debe ir todo conectado como en la imagen que subí unos mensajes atras.



eso fue lo que hice pero no funciona!. :S


----------



## phavlo

Si podes subí una imagen donde se vean las cosas mas claras, por lo que se ve en esa imagen pareceria que el receptor no tiene la R de oscilador. En caso de que no la tenga es una R de 47K


----------



## juan14nob

phavlo dijo:


> Si podes subí una imagen donde se vean las cosas mas claras, por lo que se ve en esa imagen pareceria que el receptor no tiene la R de oscilador. En caso de que no la tenga es una R de 47K



Si esta la R !! 





aca creo que se ve un poco mejor..

ahi anduvo... queda el led encendido y cuando presiono el pulsador se apaga.. esta bien no ?


----------



## phavlo

El led debería quedar apagado por que se estaría enviando un 0 por medio de la resistencia que esta conectada a tierra, al momento de presionar el pulsador o conectar un cable de positivo a un pin de datos, el led debería encender por que se estaría enviando un 1 por medio del pulsador o del cable (según que estés usando).


----------



## juan14nob

hola!!!! recien acabo de provarlo y funciono!!!!! le conecte los modulos y le puse unos cablecitops y me anduvo a una distancia de 4 metros!! como hago para hacerlo que funcione a mas distancia??.. 

PD: como yo tengo un pulsador Normal cerrado por vicebersa el led queda prendido y al presionar el pulsador se apaga.. !! Saludos  !!!!!!!! y muchas graciaaas phavlo!!


----------



## phavlo

De nada, me alegro que te haya funcionado. 
Al principio a mi también me costo, deje todo a un lado hasta el otro día que volví a agarrar todo con paciencia y lo fui probando de a poco.

Para que funcione a mas distancia vas a tener que ir regulando el tornillito del receptor e ir probando cada vez mas lejos y ver si la comunicación no se pierde.


----------



## juan14nob

Eso fue lo que hice!! y fue en aumento la señal, tambien ha pasado paredes.. lo que he notado es que cuanto mas lejos estaba el led tardaba milisegundos mas que cuando estaba cerca, eso es por la distancia que habia no? y la señal tardaba mas, digo milisegundos porque tampoco llegaba a ser 1 segundo. jajajaj   estoy feliz jajaj


----------



## phavlo

Si puede ser que sea por eso el tiempo en que lleguen los datos. Fijate que al presionar el boton el HT12-E lo codifica lo manda al modulo emisor de RF, de hay va al receptor de RF y el HT-12D lo decodifica.
Todo ese proceso puede llevar tiempo, aun que no es mucho.
Que distancia máxima lograste ?


----------



## juan14nob

recien hice la prueba y la verdad que el maximo maximo no lo comprobe pero mas de 60 metros pasando paredes y casas.. !!!


----------



## phavlo

Te felicito por haberte animado a hacer este proyecto Juan y por poder hacerlo andar después de tanto trabajo.
jaja

Saludos y seguí asi !


----------



## juan14nob

phavlo dijo:


> Te felicito por haberte animado a hacer este proyecto Juan y por poder hacerlo andar después de tanto trabajo.
> jaja
> 
> Saludos y seguí asi !



Si, aunque debo admitir que sin tu ayuda y la de los demas no lo hubiera logrado tomo este post para agradecerselo a todos ustedes!!



Saludos!!!!


----------



## phavlo

No hay por que agradecer, el foro esta para ayudar.
Ok, ya te agregue a mi correo, pero no lo dejes en los mensajes de los temas ya que estarías violando las normas del foro, cualquier cosa mandalo por MP o por mensajes de visita en el perfil. 
saludos


----------



## juan14nob

phavlo dijo:


> No hay por que agradecer, el foro esta para ayudar.
> Ok, ya te agregue a mi correo, pero no lo dejes en los mensajes de los temas ya que estarías violando las normas del foro, cualquier cosa mandalo por MP o por mensajes de visita en el perfil.
> saludos



bueno acabo de borrarlo!!!!. hoy estuve pensando sobre el proyecto este del auto y me entro una duda, la cual es la siguiente:

*"Si en el lugar hay 2 autitos iguales con los mismos componentes,seria un caos porque cada auto estaria tomando 2 señales distintas", entonces.. ¿Hay alguna forma para que cada auto tome su señal?..*


----------



## phavlo

Si y la forma es colocando un código diferente a el del otro auto en los pines de dirección tanto del transmisor como el receptor. 
En los pines desde el 1 al 8 (desde A0 hasta A7) tenes que colocar un código, pueden ser todos 0 o todos 1 o una combinación de unos y ceros. 
Si el código del transmisor por ejemplo es: 11111111 en el receptor también tendría que ser: 11111111.
Si el otro auto tiene el mismo código que tu auto, alguno de los dos va a tener que cambiarlo, basta con que cambies cualquier pin, por ejemplo: 11111110 y el del receptor va a ser el mismo.
Cualquier duda que tengas pregúntala en el foro.
Saludos.


----------



## juan14nob

aaaaaa... y al estar todos en masa seria 000000000  ??? ahora entendi, por lo tanto se pueden manejar muchisimos autitos ... ahora creo que se utilizar al 100% este integrado jajaja..


----------



## phavlo

Exactamente, al estar todos en masa, estarían todos a 0, al estar todos al aire, estarían todos a 1 o puede ser un código combinado de unos y ceros. 
Si, con 1 byte (8 bits) se pueden manejar hasta 256 (0 a 255) "autitos" en este caso.


----------



## juan14nob

hola!! que tal soy yo de vuelta, tengo una duda.. es posible usar 2 ht12D para tener mas salidas? porque 4 son muy escasas para lo que quiero hacer.. Saludos!!!


----------



## phavlo

Si, es posible usar 2 o mas, pero no van a funcionar todas las salidas al mismo tiempo, si no que van a funcionar de a 4.
Por ej: en el 1° pones un código en los pines de dirección: 00000000 y en el 2° pones otro diferente: 00000001. Entonces en el emisor vas a tener que usar otro switch en el ultimo pin de dirección para que cambie de estado y asi manejar el primer deco o el segundo. 
Con cambiar solo un bit podes manejar 2 deco. En el emisor tenes 8 bits, osea que podes manejar hasta 256 decodificadores.
Saludos


----------



## juan14nob

entonces no puedo hacer las 8 a la vez?, se puede reemplazar por otro integrado ??... Saludoss


----------



## phavlo

En este caso no, pero debe haber alguna manera de que de pueda.
Solo abría que buscar como  y probarlo.


----------



## juan14nob

aaa, bueno y es posible devolver la señal al circuito emisor ?..


----------



## phavlo

> aaa, bueno y es posible devolver la señal al circuito emisor ?..



Osea que lo que queres es hacer un circuito bidireccional, transceptor o el nombre que tenga ?
El emisor como dice su nombre, solo va a EMITIR la señal, no va a recibir nada, ese es el trabajo del RECEPTOR.
Saludos.


----------



## nahuelafc

sdel dijo:


> a mi tambien se me habia ocurrido algo asi como en v, lo del selenoide no lo conozco pero ya estoy investigando a ver como trabajan, gracias lubeck



Hola si, 
queria hacerte una consulta por el tema del autito que vos hiciste... queria saber como era la parte de los motores, ya que tengo el mismo para de ht12e y d que vos, pero no entiendo bien el sistema para hacer girar los motores, o en todo caso, hacer que el auto gire... si me podes ayudar con esto.

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## phavlo

Busca la hoja de datos del L293, es un driver de 4 canales. Para este caso se usa en puente, dos salidas a los conectores de un motor y lo mismo con las otras dos a otro motor, dependiendo de la entrada que este en estado 1 va a girar el motor para un lado o para el otro.


----------



## sdel

nahuelafc dijo:


> Hola si,
> queria hacerte una consulta por el tema del autito que vos hiciste... queria saber como era la parte de los motores, ya que tengo el mismo para de ht12e y d que vos, pero no entiendo bien el sistema para hacer girar los motores, o en todo caso, hacer que el auto gire... si me podes ayudar con esto.
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias



hola el ht12d envia una combinacion de bits al integrado l293b, de acuerdo a la combinacion que sea es el giro de cada motor, cada motor gira para una direccion por ejemplo: si recibe 0 y 1 gira para un lado y si recibe 1 y 0 para el otro, esto para cada motor.
saludos


----------



## ajenco

Una pregunta en mi pais no existe o ay pocos del modulo que dicen pero se puede utilizar este en su remplazo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Agradeceré su pronta respuesta.
En el caso de hacer dos de estos carros, al HT12e y el HT12d en vez de poner a todos ceros a unos solo le pongo 1, no?

Esta es la foto ojala salga . . . 
http://www.microsln.com/msln/index....z-a-bajo-costo&catid=9:electronica-y-potencia


----------



## nahuelafc

sisi, los modulos esos de rf podes utilizarlos, son muy parecidos a los que yo use


----------



## ajenco

Disculpa y como hago con los pines creo que en el que en uno ay 8 y en el de aqui ay 4 + 1 ANT


----------



## phavlo

Se puede hacer en protoboard, yo lo probe asi y despues lo pase a PCB.
Aca te dejo el esquema del emisor:
Ver el archivo adjunto Emisor HT-12E esq.DSN.pdf
y aca el del receptor:
Ver el archivo adjunto Receptor HT-12D esq.DSN.pdf

En el emisor, los conectores de abajo es a donde van los botones.
En el receptor el rectángulo RX2 corresponden a los pines 5,6,7,8 del modulo.


----------



## jeffer126

Hola, hace mucho que no tenía tiempo de pasarme por el foro y veo que muchos han podido progresar con este proyecto. Los que ya lo hemos armado o por lo menos en mi caso me di cuenta que el integrado L293 se calienta bastante y el carrito no tiene fuerza para moverse  pero cuando lo tengo en el aire se mueve sin dificultad entonces fue cuando pensé que el auto era muy pesado pues lo había montado en una lata de las que cubren las antiguas unidades de diskette entonces procedí a desarmarlo y utilizar un CD como lo hizo Sdel y tampoco tuve un resultado satisfactorio. 
Por ahí estuve leyendo un tema de alguien que tuvo el mismo problema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...otor-carrito-control-remoto-56334/#post496374
En el cual una de las posibles causas es que el circuito no entregaba la suficiente corriente y esto acarreaba que el L293 se calentara ya que este solo entrega 16mAmp.
En el tema propusieron el cambio de integrado por el L298 que entrega hasta 3A
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mi consulta: es posible hacer el cambio propuesto en el otro tema? 
Me podrían ayudar a hacer el esquema?
Gracias


----------



## phavlo

Fijate que los HT tienen pin de direcciones, desde A0 hasta A7.  hay tienen que tener el mismo codigo los dos, dejalos todos en 0 (al aire) y probalo así y sin los módulos de RF. cablea el pin 17 (data out) del HT12E con el pin 14 (data in) del HT12D y proba así, si así funciona correctamente después probalo con los módulos. No te olvides del regulador 7805 en el receptor, ya que si le llega mas tensión al modulo lo podes dañar.
Si pones las R de 10K te va a andar igual, yo le puse de 10K y anda perfecto.



jeffer los motores los tenias con los reductores o pusiste las ruedas directamente a los ejes ? el L293 entrega mas que 16mA. puede llegar a entregar 1A y creo que por canal.


----------



## agramire

si lo del regulador ya lo tengo presente q es el q regula los 9v de la bateria y los regula a 5.02v segun lo q medi ; y del a0 al a7 en el proto los e dejado en 0 , tambien a tierra como los tenia el .rar y hasta los los dip misma configuracion y naa uso un proto de base de metal y otro de base plastica hasta uno pequeño

y naa y cuando comprobe con un circuito q dejaron con leds me prendia solo al pulsar el sw 2  y un solo led y baja intensidad
y luego ya no prendia, y despues si prendio y asi se quedo


----------



## phavlo

Como es eso del proto de base de metal ? yo solo conozco los de plástico. No tendrás algo en corto es la base del proto es de metal ?
Lo probaste sin los módulos, puenteando los pines de datos ?


----------



## jeffer126

phavlo dijo:


> Fijate que los HT tienen pin de direcciones, desde A0 hasta A7.  hay tienen que tener el mismo codigo los dos, dejalos todos en 0 (al aire) y probalo así y sin los módulos de RF. cablea el pin 17 (data out) del HT12E con el pin 14 (data in) del HT12D y proba así, si así funciona correctamente después probalo con los módulos. No te olvides del regulador 7805 en el receptor, ya que si le llega mas tensión al modulo lo podes dañar.
> Si pones las R de 10K te va a andar igual, yo le puse de 10K y anda perfecto.
> 
> 
> 
> jeffer los motores los tenias con los reductores o pusiste las ruedas directamente a los ejes ? el L293 entrega mas que 16mA. puede llegar a entregar 1A y creo que por canal.



pues veras yo use los mismos motores que uso Sdel los que ya vienen ya listos con los reductores


----------



## phavlo

> pues veras yo use los mismos motores que uso Sdel los que ya vienen ya listos con los reductores



Es raro entonces que el L293 te levante temperatura. A mi también me paso lo mismo al principio y era una pista de una salida que estaba en continuidad creo que con una pista de tierra y calentaba mucho. Después de resolver eso anda a lo mas bien y lo uso con los motores de lectoras de cd que son un poco mas grandes que esos de 3V y no levanta temperatura.


----------



## agramire

probe de esa forma solo con un circuito con leds q dejaron en el foro pero solo al presionar un sw prendian 2 focos al mismo tiempo

luego volvi a desconectar cableados y comprobe y ya solo un led con un sw de ahi naa mas


----------



## jeffer126

phavlo dijo:


> Es raro entonces que el L293 te levante temperatura. A mi también me paso lo mismo al principio y era una pista de una salida que estaba en continuidad creo que con una pista de tierra y calentaba mucho. Después de resolver eso anda a lo mas bien y lo uso con los motores de lectoras de cd que son un poco mas grandes que esos de 3V y no levanta temperatura.



Oye ya que me acuerdo mirando el esquemático Sdel dijo que los pines 12 y 13 del L293 estaban conectados entre si con una resistencia, pero eso lo dijo mucho después de que arme al circuito y en el plano no se ve dicha resistencia sera por eso? tu se la pusiste a tu circuito? 

gracias


----------



## phavlo

los pines 4,5 y 12,13 del L293 van directo a masa.


----------



## jeffer126

ahhhh era eso. Entonces no era con resistencia sino que el 12 y 13 van a masa directamente es que como te digo que en el esquema muestra que los dos pines están conectados entre si y no van a tierra ni nada solo conectados. ¿sera por eso que me presenta esos problemas?


----------



## phavlo

A que esquema te referís ? postealo, por que el que subió sdel en el primer mensaje no hay ninguna resistencia en el L293


----------



## jeffer126

tienes toda la razón en el esquema no hay dicha resistencia solo que yo me acorde que Sdel había dicho que los pines 12 y 13 tocaba conectarlos de una forma diferente a la que esta en el esquema, y como fue hace tiempo pensé que eran resistencias pero tu me acabas de acordar que dichos pines están conectados a tierra lo cual no esta en el esquema inicial que nos fue compartido, en mi caso los pines 12 y 13 de mi circuito los tengo conectados entre si y nada mas tal como muestra el plano ¿sera por eso el recalentamiento del Integrado?


----------



## phavlo

Sacale la resistencia y probalo asi. Mandalos directamente a masa y fijate si no tenes ninguna pista en corto.


----------



## jeffer126

muchas gracias de hoy a mañana lo desarmare y lo volveré a montar por que quiero hacerlo mas compacto y le mandare los pines 12 y 13 a masa como me dijiste ya que lo único que les había hecho era unirlos por un cablecito y nada mas como muestra el plano

muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## phavlo

exacto, el plano muestra solamente los pines unidos entre si, también te podes fijar en el datasheet del driver como son las conexiones de los pines.


----------



## agramire

Pavlo. Mira en los esquemas q subiste pdf para el carro veo veo q en el emisor integradro ht12E. El pin 14 tu lo tienes conectado a alimentación y en el diseño del origininal posteado el primero ese lo tiene a tierra.     Tienes la conexiones directas hasta con el integrado L293D para ver


----------



## phavlo

Ah si, me habia olvidado de ese detalle, va a masa ! me confundí yo cuando arme el esquemático. 
Te dejo el del driver:
Ver el archivo adjunto Control MOT.L293 esq.DSN.pdf

Los pines 1 y 9 (enable-habilitación) lo podes poner directamente a VCC si lo vas a alimentar con 6V. Según su datasheet el voltaje máximo de entrada de esos pines es de 7V. Aun que yo lo probé con 12V y no paso nada, pero si te queres asegurar ponele un regulador.


----------



## agramire

Pablo tu en los protoboard en los a0 a a7 pusistes los dip sw o los dejaste al aire para hacer el carrito en proto con los módulos


----------



## phavlo

Los deje al aire, igual que en el pcb. Tiene los agujeros para el dip, pero ni siquiera se los coloque.


----------



## agramire

Como se le podría poner luces al carritop alguna sugerencia


----------



## phavlo

Los leds los podes conectar directamente a los pines de salida de datos, por ej: retrocede prende el led de atrás, avanza y prende el de adelante y así...
El emisor yo lo alimento con una batería de teléfono de linea inalambrico de 3.7V. es un pack de 3AA. Me parece que podes alimentarlo hasta 12V. Si con 4 baterías AA de 1.5V cada una, en serie vas a tener 6V, eso va joya.


----------



## agramire

Ah si, me habia olvidado de ese detalle, va a masa ! me confundí yo cuando arme el esquemático. 
Te dejo el del driver:
Control MOT.L293 esq.DSN.pdf

Los pines 1 y 9 (enable-habilitación) lo podes poner directamente a VCC si lo vas a alimentar con 6V. Según su datasheet el voltaje máximo de entrada de esos pines es de 7V. Aun que yo lo probé con 12V y no paso nada, pero si te queres asegurar ponele un regulador.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Mira con respecto a tu contestación  el pim uno lo tengo como dice el diagrama a la salida del regulador osea a 5V y el pin 9 también pero el pin 8 creo en proyecto de snell decía a 9v o a cuanto ese pin


----------



## phavlo

Exacto ese pin puede ir directamente a 9V. Ese integrado seria algo asi como etapa de potencia dentro del mismo IC. Lo que quiero decir es que todos los pines se manejan por logica (señales digitales (0y1)) y ese pin seria la parte de potencia, es la entrada de voltaje de los motores, podes ponerla a 12V si usas motores mas grandes. Podes usarlo hasta 36V


----------



## agramire

Phavlo entoNces alimewntacion seria la siguiente.  Ht12E. Pin 18. De 3 a 12V. Cual voltaje recomiendas. Esos lo pineso poner con 4 pilas AA , y el conector el pin 5. Al mismo voltaje vdd de 3 a 12..                                                                                                  Con el HT12D pin 18. A 5?  El módulo RLP434. A 5V. Estos 5V son sacados. De la bat de 9 AHORA UNA DUDA AHI. SNEL TENIA CAPACITORRES ELECTROLITICOS.  De 10u y 1000u. Y tu en tu diseño no los tienes en q afecta ponerlos o no .                                           Y en el driver snel los pones a los pin 1, 16, 9 a 5v del reguladro y el pin 9 a. 9v .                                                                            Están bien o con cuales te funciono a ti hoy amanesco hasta q me salga y mañana llegan nuevos coder y deco y driver x si aca y un módulo blue para hacerlo por micro



Los motores q tengo solo se q son de un carro de juguete. El cual tenia alimentación de 3 pilas AA.  Y el control una de 9 V


----------



## phavlo

> hoy amanesco hasta q me salga


Si queres no duermas, pero trata de estar atento aun que sea cuando escribís en el foro para que todos podamos entender y si alguno tiene la misma duda también la pueda resolver.

Comencemos: HT12E pin 18 hasta 12V, correcto. Probalo con los 6V de las 4 pilas AA, así no debería tener problemas.


> y el conector el pin 5


 no te entendí eso, el pin 5 es de direccionamiento.
HT12D también puede trabajar a 12V, pero en su datasheet se recomienda 5V, ademas el voltaje recomendado del modulo receptor de RF también es 5V. Así que trabaja el HT y el modulo a 5V, con un regulador en la entrada de la batería de 9V es suficiente.
En mi diseño los capacitores no los utilize ya que lo alimento con baterías, muchas veces se ponen para filtrar el rizado de la fuente y que queden las tensiones lo mas estable posible.
Los pines 1 y 9 del driver son los pines de habilitación (cuando hay un 1 esta habilitado el driver para funcionar, cuando hay un 0 esta desabilitado) cada pin maneja medio IC, osea el pin 1, maneja los dos drivers del lado izquierdo y el pin 9 los otros dos del lado derecho del IC.
El pin 16 de dicho integrado es la alimentación de la logica del integrado y el pin 9 es la alimentación de los motores.


----------



## agramire

Y el pin 8 en el L293D. A cuanto va a 9V , y el conectór el cuadrado q pones hcaia los pulsadores. Ahi tu los tienes numerado serial el 5 va a un voltaje q es es mismo q alimento el ht12E y TLP434. Y otra q módulos utilzaste tu


----------



## phavlo

El pin 8 del L293 va a 9V (directamente a la batería)
Ah si, es el mismo voltaje del HT y del TX (transmisor)
Ese conector solamente lo puse así para reemplazar los pulsadores del pcb por pines, para conectarlos a un joystick de PS1. Pero podes poner los pulsadores en el mismo pcb si queres como iso Sdel.
Yo use unos modulos de 418Mhz, pero es lo mismo, con compatibles, lo unico que cambia es la frecuencia de trabajo. Los tuyos trabajan a 433Mhz y los mios a 418Mhz. En fin, es lo mismo, son compatibles pin a pin.


----------



## agramire

Ahhh ya ya y jostin de cuales suena interesante ,


----------



## phavlo

De PS1, play Station 1. Uso las palanquitas analógicas.


----------



## agramire

Pablo una pregunta analizando los díagramas tuyos y de sdel en el de tuyo  veo que. (Ht12D,L293D).  Los pongo como pares. (13,15) otra conexión (12,10) otra. (11,7) otra (10,2) 
El x pértence a HT12D y el Y pertenece al L293D. Viéndolos como pares ordenados.                                                                      Y en las de Sdel. (13,2) y (12,7) y (11,10) y (ht12D pin 10, L293D pin 15).                       Cual conexión esta bien por q viendol ambos diseños deberían comenzar a contar. De izq a derecha en u para. Contar las patitas vdd. Pero las tuyas con las de Sdel no conciden. No se si sera similar


----------



## phavlo

Te dejo las hojas de datos y lo vas a entender mejor:

HT12D: http://robokits.co.in/datasheets/HT12D.pdf
L293: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/texasinstruments/l293.pdf

Si te fijas bien los pines 10,11,12 y 13 del HT son las salidas (4 salidas) que van a ir directamente a las entradas del L293 (pines 2,7,10 y 15.
La podes conectar como vos quieras, lo unico que se hace es conectar cualquier salida del HT a cualquier entrada del driver.. Es solamente eso, acomodalo a tu gusto.


----------



## agramire

si tengo las hojas de especificaciones. Luego viendo me di cuenta,  Gracias hoy pongo los integrados , saben como probar los integrados. Si valen sabe alguien.


----------



## phavlo

Creo yo que la unica manera de probar si ambos integrados andan es puenteando los pines de datos de los HT (como te comente mas atras) sin los modulos.


----------



## agramire

Gracias I alguna idea para led de direcciones de giros, y como soy nuevo en esta comunidad q me recomiendas


----------



## phavlo

Para los giros va a depender de como pongas los motores. Como pensas colocarlos? Como lo iso Sdel o de otra manera?


----------



## agramire

Como Sdel. O como tu los pusistes ahora andó probando a ver si sirve


----------



## phavlo

Yo todavia no monte las pcb en un chasis para armar el carrito, pero funcionan. 
Para eso me parece que vas a tener que usar lógica para cuando doblen.


----------



## santiagovargas

]hola phavlo estube viendo que tu armaste el carrito y coji tu diseño en .pcb no se si el diseño hay que cambiarle algo o asi esta bien para imprimirlo ??


----------



## phavlo

En el diseño que subi unas paginas atras no hay que cambiar nada, yo ahora lo cambie por que no me gustaba tanto, era muy grande, asi que realice unos nuevos, que aca te los dejo:

Te dejo los comprimidos con los archivos en Isis y Ares proteus, no se si lo usas, pero es para que veas mejor como van los componentes por que las R van del lado del cobre y eso solamente en el PDF no lo vas a ver:

Emisor: Ver el archivo adjunto Emisor HT12E.rar
Receptor: Ver el archivo adjunto Receptor HT12D.rar

En el emisor hay que hacer un cambio por que cometi un error al dibujar el esquemático y sin darme cuenta realice la PCB.
La pista del pin 14 que esta a VCC cortarla y mandar el pin a GND con un puentecito, es solamente eso.


----------



## santiagovargas

osea que no hay ningun problemas con los que has echo en pcb wizar es que trabajo con ese programa y es mas comodo para mi si me dises que todo esta bien pues voy a imprimir y hacer la placa mas luego te cuento como me fue muchas gracia spor al ayuda


----------



## phavlo

No creo que lo haya, yo probé esos PCB pero como los motores me dieron problemas y yo creyendo que era el pcb lo desarme todo, y después de un tiempo, lo probé de a poco en protoboard y como funciono realice los nuevos esquemas que son los que uso actualmente.


----------



## agramire

En donde le pongo diodos pero en los diagrmas q pusiste no hay o tu utilzaste el puente H . Y te comento conectando con alambre funciona aun inalambrica no , como calibras el enisaor ,  receptor


----------



## phavlo

los diodos van junto con el motor, aca te dejo un ejemplo de como van: 


El que se calibra es el receptor, justo en medio del modulo por el lado del frente tiene una bobina con núcleo móvil (un tornillito) anda girando con un destornillador o algo plástico (nada metálico) hasta que funcione.


----------



## jeffer126

el voltaje del regulador también va al L293, el motor se conecta a las salidas del L293 con el arreglo de diodos pero en el que tu muestras encima de la palabra MOTOR hay una fuente de alimentación, esa es la misma que se conecta al L293 que se usa para alimentar los motores?


----------



## phavlo

Bueno muchachos, despues de unos dias sin entrar en este tema, dejo unas fotos y el video del avance de el "Verobott". El nombre que le di es por que la base del robot es una base de unos modulos exteriores de la marca Jeluz Verona, pero eso lo de Vero y Bott, bueno, mas que obvio.
les dejo las imagenes:




y el video:


----------



## Dario

phavlo muy bueno tu robotito, ¿me parece o esos mecanismos son caseros? saludosss


----------



## phavlo

> phavlo muy bueno tu robotito, ¿me parece o esos mecanismos son caseros? saludosss


Gracias dario, y si esos reductores son caseros, son tan caseros que para separadores use unos pedazos de madera, ni siquiera tornillos. jaja



> Un muy buen proyecto es innovador y unicooo...!!! muy buen aporte!!


Como cualquiera diría, el placer de armar algo, no tiene precio y ni hablar si sale andando !


----------



## Dario

te quedaron muy bien, y casi ni se nota los separadores de madera jeje


----------



## phavlo

> te quedaron muy bien, y casi ni se nota los separadores de madera



Si, PARECE que quedaron bien, por que el video es de mala calidad  jaja, pero bue se trata de hacer lo que se puede, esto aun que sea ya es un avance y con ganas algun dia voy a ir por otro mas ! 
Pero para eso puede llegar a pasar MUCHO tiempo (soy muy vago en esas cosas) jaja
Saludos !


----------



## YIROSHI

phavlo dijo:


> Si, PARECE que quedaron bien, por que el video es de mala calidad  jaja, pero bue se trata de hacer lo que se puede, esto aun que sea ya es un avance y con ganas algun dia voy a ir por otro mas !
> Pero para eso puede llegar a pasar MUCHO tiempo (soy muy vago en esas cosas) jaja
> Saludos !



Esa es la actitud compañero, poco a poco ira uno aprendiendo mas de nuestros proyectos, a mi me gusta armar muchas cosas y desarmar tambien cuando surge una idea toca ponerla en practica, ya que ello ayuda mucho para ir desarrollando la creatividad he ingenio, esta genial tu explorador verobott me gusto el nombre y tienes mucha razon en lo que dices la satisfaccion de poder armar uno mismo sus prototipos es genial no tiene precio, y mas si llevan partes mecanicas implementadas con la electronica es algo que no cualquiera las hace compañero, conozco a muchas personas super cracks en electronica, pero en mecanica no arman ni un rastreador asi es que se aprende amigo cacharreando ( armando y desarmando)  a mi me gusto tu verabott tenes ingenio explotalo al maxino, y pues para todo hay tiempo compañero phavlo, para crear cosas y vagar un ratico asi que hechale ganas compañero  la practica hace al maestro exitos en tus proyectos


----------



## phavlo

> Esa es la actitud compañero, poco a poco ira uno aprendiendo mas de nuestros proyectos, a mi me gusta armar muchas cosas y desarmar tambien cuando surge una idea toca ponerla en practica, ya que ello ayuda mucho para ir desarrollando la creatividad he ingenio, esta genial tu explorador verobott me gusto el nombre y tienes mucha razon en lo que dices la satisfaccion de poder armar uno mismo sus prototipos es genial no tiene precio, y mas si llevan partes mecanicas implementadas con la electronica es algo que no cualquiera las hace compañero, conozco a muchas personas super cracks en electronica, pero en mecanica no arman ni un rastreador asi es que se aprende amigo cacharreando ( armando y desarmando)  a mi me gusto tu verabott tenes ingenio explotalo al maxino, y pues para todo hay tiempo compañero phavlo, para crear cosas y vagar un ratico asi que hechale ganas compañero la practica hace al maestro exitos en tus proyectos



Gracias por todo YIROSHI !!! A mi tambien me encanta armar y desarmar ! siempre fuy asi y no lo voy a cambiar .. y es verdad que asi se aprende y muchas cosas !!
Saludos y suerte


----------



## sdel

phavlo dijo:


> Bueno muchachos, despues de unos dias sin entrar en este tema, dejo unas fotos y el video del avance de el "Verobott". El nombre que le di es por que la base del robot es una base de unos modulos exteriores de la marca Jeluz Verona, pero eso lo de Vero y Bott, bueno, mas que obvio.
> les dejo las imagenes:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66543
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66544
> 
> y el video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1JncVmc7XM



hacia un tiempo no andaba por aca, me pone contento que lo hayas hecho phavlo, te quedo de 10, te felicito.
ahora pedomos armar un partidito, ya hay varios robots hechos 





			
				JockerGamer dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigo, muy buen aporte, desde hace mucho tiempo estaba buscando armar un autito RC, para las pelotitas te recomiendo las de ping-pong y para el sistema que la golpee el mismo de  lubeck, un piston electrico. Una pregunta, aprox cuanto te salieron los lm293 ? soy de cordoba y quisiera tener una nocion del precio final,
> Desde ya muchas gracias!!



Hola JocKerGamer, lo voy a tenerlo en cuenta para cuando termine de modificar el bicharraco.

el integrado que va es el l293b, en el esquema que subí cometí un error y puse lm293 pero ese no va.
el lm293 es un amplificador operacional y tiene 8 pines.
el l293b es un driver para motores, tiene 16 pines.
en su momento cuando lo compre me salio $20 en la plata, no sabría decirte el precio actual pero no creo que varíe mucho.

saludos y suerte


----------



## triper

Hola, estoy en un proyecto de mini sumo y estoy mirando proyectos parecidos que me puedan interesar, me gustaria preguntarte que tipo de motores utilizas?


----------



## phavlo

En este proyecto se usan motores comunes DC. Puede ser de algun juguete o los de lectoras de cd,dvd,impresoras, etc.


----------



## jeffer126

hola, hace tiempo que ya arme el carrito, pero sigo teniendo problemas con el, me refiero a que al darle una orden se queda como trabado y se queda andando como loco mientras esta sobre la mesa, y cuando lo levanto se detiene aun no tengo idea de lo que le puede pasar, el carrito lo desempolve ya que le quiero hacer un upgrade con este kit http://www.all-robotics.com/_/rsrc/1312768269894/accesorios/ruedas/Tamiya%20track%20and%20wheel%20set.jpg?height=242&width=320 pero la verda me desiluciona que le haga el gasto y siga con el mismo problema,

gracias por su sugerencias.


----------



## geodize

Excelente circuito!!. Pero una pregunta, lo que sucede es que me pusieron este proyecto para la universidad, pero debe contener algun transitor BJT o MOSFET, entonces pregunto si hay alguna manera de modificar el circuito para utilizar algun transistor?, gracias


----------



## sdel

geodize dijo:


> Excelente circuito!!. Pero una pregunta, lo que sucede es que me pusieron este proyecto para la universidad, pero debe contener algun transitor BJT o MOSFET, entonces pregunto si hay alguna manera de modificar el circuito para utilizar algun transistor?, gracias



Hola, si, se puede. Podes reemplazar el integrado l293 por transistores, basicamente necesitas 8 bjt creo que unos bc337 van andar bien:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fairchild/BC337.pdf

y busca como armar un puente H.

saludos



jeffer126 dijo:


> hola, hace tiempo que ya arme el carrito, pero sigo teniendo problemas con el, me refiero a que al darle una orden se queda como trabado y se queda andando como loco mientras esta sobre la mesa, y cuando lo levanto se detiene aun no tengo idea de lo que le puede pasar, el carrito lo desempolve ya que le quiero hacer un upgrade con este kit http://www.all-robotics.com/_/rsrc/1312768269894/accesorios/ruedas/Tamiya%20track%20and%20wheel%20set.jpg?height=242&width=320 pero la verda me desiluciona que le haga el gasto y siga con el mismo problema,
> 
> gracias por su sugerencias.




Fijate que se esten enviando bien las ordenes y que los contactos de las baterias esten bien. proba el envio de datos usando leds para asegurarte que transmite bien.


----------



## nahuelafc

aaaaaaah, ese fue mi error. puse (al igual que TE, pata 14) que cuando pulses vaya a masa, y no a vcc. Igualmente en la hoja de datos, esta que cuando pulses vaya a masa:

http://www.holtek.com/pdf/consumer/2_12ev120.pdf

http://www.botskool.com/images/elec/brfrc2.jpg

por eso me anda al revez.

muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## phavlo

Yo use de 10K y me anda perfecto.
Creo que su función es mantener un estado fijo en el pin (por ej: si esta a GND, el pin se mantiene en 0 hasta que se presione el pulsador y pase a 1) y las interferencias no alteren el funcionamiento del circuito.


----------



## Moko Loko

buenas...me gusto el circuito que hiciste, fue muy util para un proyecto escolar ...solo tengo una duda. en el circuito que dibujaste, en el emisor todas los pin del ht12e van a tierra???


----------



## phavlo

> en el emisor todas los pin del ht12e van a tierra???


Los pines de dirección pueden ir todos a tierra o todos al aire, siempre y cuando el emisor y el receptor tenga el mismo código de dirección.
Si en el emisor tenes todos los pines (de A0 hasta A7) están a tierra, en el receptor también deben ir todos los pines (A0 hasta A7) a tierra.


----------



## Moko Loko

sii de 3V...ya lo probe con otro motor de un control de xbox ()...esos que se usan para el vibrador ii tampoco se para :S


----------



## phavlo

Proba de esta manera, colocandole los diodos:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/595808/


----------



## jpff90

Hola, excelente el proyecto. Tengo una duda, y es que tengo inconvenientes para conseguir algunos elementos, exactamente:

circuito integrado RWS 418
circuito integrado HT12E
transmisor TWS-BS 3418

Tienen alguna otra referencia, como los puedo conseguir, ya que en las tiendas electronicas que he visitado no los conocen por ese nombre.

Medellin,Colombia.





sdel dijo:


> Les presento el proyecto de un carrito a control remoto por radiofrecuencia muy simple de montar y sin microcontroladores, especial para que lo monten principiantes por que es muy facil.
> lo hice gracias a elementos del foro, es controlado por un control por radiofrecuencia usando los modulitos de wenshine y los codificadores y decodificadores de holtek.
> 
> como antena use unos cables pelados de 17 cm de calibre 22, los que se usan en los cables de red utp. tambien sin antena me funciono por toda la casa. con antena tube un alcanze de 20m que es el largo del terreno de mi casa pero supongo que llegara mas lejos.
> 
> para controlar el giro de las ruedas use el integrado lm293 pero supongo que habra alguno similar mas varatin, los modulos de radiofrecuencia y los integrados ht los consegui en cika en capital federal.
> 
> las ruedas con engranajes los saque de unos autitos de juguete que compre en un todo por dos pesos de la zona de aca por berisso y me salieron solo 10 pesos cada uno, asi que nada de servos caros jeje.
> 
> bueno les adjunto los esquemas y fotos mas un video del preyecto.
> 
> me gustaria que me ayuden a agregarle un sistema adicional que consista arrastrar una pelotita y cuando se le mande una señal del control remoto el carrito dispare la pelotita y asi transformarlo en un carrito jugador de futbol a control, como pelotita pense en las bolitas de los desodorantes a bolilla.
> 
> espero les guste y puedan montarlo, espero sus opiniones y sugerencias para agregarle lo de la pelotita.
> 
> 
> aca esta el video:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2CU1ONJXLs
> 
> saludos


----------



## sdel

jpff90 dijo:


> Hola, excelente el proyecto. Tengo una duda, y es que tengo inconvenientes para conseguir algunos elementos, exactamente:
> 
> circuito integrado RWS 418
> circuito integrado HT12E
> transmisor TWS-BS 3418
> 
> Tienen alguna otra referencia, como los puedo conseguir, ya que en las tiendas electronicas que he visitado no los conocen por ese nombre.
> 
> Medellin,Colombia.



Hola, los modulos podrian ser estos:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-402021636-modulo-de-radio-frecuencia-rf-ask-434mhz-txrx-electronica-_JM_

Los ht son codificadores y decodificadores marca holtek, en cualquier negocio de electronica deberian conocerlos.

Saludos.


----------



## ana2191

holaaa!! bueno yo quiero intentar el carrito que hizo sdel pero en la lista de material aparece el HT12D para  el receptor  pero en el diagrama es el HT12E entonces quisiera saber  cual es o si no importa. Perdonen!! jeje no se mucho de esto U___U y bueno si no les molesta quisieran ilustrarme con respecto a las llantitas por más que lo pienso mi imaginación no da para pensar como ponerlas con el motor ya que una vez que gire deberia hacer girar las llantas pero no se como ponerlas perdonen las molestias!! muchas gracias!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ana 2191

Hechale una leida a las hojas de datos es probable que Tú descubras si importa o no.
O puedes buscar otras hojas de datos por acá:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ana2191

hola  MrCarlos gracias si ya cheque y si es importante ya que uno es el codificador y el otro el decodificador muchas gracias!!!  oye otra pregunta no sabes donde podria conseguir los modulos esque en mi cuidad ya los busque pero no los conocen o no los tienen, muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

ana2191 dijo:


> hola  MrCarlos gracias si ya cheque y si es importante ya que uno es el codificador y el otro el decodificador muchas gracias!!!  oye otra pregunta no sabes donde podria conseguir los modulos esque en mi cuidad ya los busque pero no los conocen o no los tienen, muchas gracias



http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#mexico


----------



## djsound

Buen día, les comento mi caso, yo tengo varios carros a control remoto de juguete que ya no les sirve el integrado de control, que es el tipico rx2 de realtek que usan estos carritos y des afortunadamente no se consiguen aca en Colombia, por esta razon quize cambiar la tarjeta que traen y utilizar el circuito acá propuesto, con diodos led funciona a la perfección encienden y apagan sin importar la distancia, pero al colocarle los motores, se quedan activados y nunca paran a no ser que el transmisor se encuentre a menos de 10 cm, es decir activo cualquiera de los dos motores y suelto el pulsador y sigue girando, y para solo hasta que acerco el transmisor al receptor, que puede ser? el circuito esta montado excatamente que el propuesto aqui, inclusive hice la prueba colocándole opto transistores a la entrada del l293d para aislar la señal logica, pero sigue pasando lo mismo, queda enganchado.


----------



## Alonso07

También puede ser por que hay mucho ruido en la fuente, esto depende de el tipo de fuente, y del tipo de motores, te recomiendo que pongas algunos capacitores alguno de 10 a 100 uF a la entrada del 7805 y uno pequeño cerámico a la salida, y recuerda que las tierras antes de los optocopladores y después deben de ser diferentes, es decir dos fuentes.


----------



## lucia03

Hola, sdel primero quiero felicitarte por tu proyecto, gracias por compartirlo =). La verdad soy muy muy nueva en esto de la electronica, y quiero hacer tu proyecto.. el problema es que no entiendo muy bien el funcionamiento..  el control tiene 4 switchs, siempre que pulso 1, el carrito va avanzar o va retroceder , lo que no entiendo es como se si el carro va a girar a la derecha o izquierda, o va a retroceder o va avanzar???


----------



## juancho

Buenas, 

lucia03 le comento como es el funcionamiento.


                  ||
                  ||
                  ||
|---------------------------|                        
|                                      |                        
|    b1                     b2       |                        
|                                      |
|    b3                     b4       |
|                                      |
|---------------------------|

Supóngase que aprieta los botones 1 y 2, El hecho de que apriete el boton 1 va a provocar que el motor izquierdo gire en el sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj y, como ambas ruedas izquierdas están conectadas al motor, ambas ruedas izquierdas girarán en sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj. Al mismo tiempo, el botón 2 hará girar el motor derecho en sentido de las agujas del reloj y eso provocará que ambas ruedas derechas giren en el sentido de las agujas del reloj. Esos dos acontecimientos combinados harán que al carro se mueva para adelante.

Supóngase que ahora aprieta solo el botón 1. En este caso el motor que esta a la izquierda del carro va a girar en el sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj. Eso va a generar que ambas ruedas izquierdas giren en sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj y eso va a hacer que el auto doble a la derecha, porque solo estarían girando las ruedas izquierdas y las derechas estarían quietas.

Aclarada la duda, ahora yo vengo a plantear una duda jeje.

¿se puede usar cualquier motor? porque yo usé esos que están en las imágenes pero parece que no son lo suficientemente potentes porque no pueden mover el auto . O sea, giran muy rápido al aire pero cuando apoyo el auto en el suelo no se mueve (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FWB7R_m7t8&feature=youtu.be). La única diferencia que veo con su diseño es que tiene esa caja reductora. ¿será eso? ¿Qué relación de transmisión tienen esos engranajes? ¿tiene idea?

Desde ya, muchas gracias!!!!!!


editado: no salió bien el dibujito del control remoto buaa


----------



## lucia03

Hola juancho.muchas gracias  por tu respuesta saludos =)


----------



## MIK10

hola a todos primero agradecerles por haber compartido este conocimiento .
y segundo mi pregunta es que quiero comprarme el modulo receptor y transmisor cual me compro el de 433.92 MHz o el de 418 MHz  y en caso de que me compre el 433.92 igual funcionara ?gracias


----------



## nison fontalvo

hola soy nilson, quiero hacer un carro a control remoto, ya estuve investigando como hacerlo y encontre una forma sencilla que era con los trasmisores y receptores tws y rws 371, y el integrado HT12Ey HT12D. ya hice el circuito y si me funciona, pero el problema es que en los canales de salidas le puse led, y quisiera saber como le pongo un motor en ves de un led ya que intente renplazar un motor en ves de un led y este no funciono. pues apenas soy nobato en esto y quisiera aprender.

cualquier respuesta es util graciass.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Adivinando tu circuito . . .


----------



## torres.electronico

sencillo, le colocas una resistencia de 1K a la salida, y de ahi atacas un 2N3904. El emisor de este transistor va conectado a GND, y el colector a una pata del relay y la otra pata de este ultimo, a 12Vcc... entre las patas del relay, no te olvides de conectar el diodo...
Ahora, si bien puedes controlar directamente el relay, si es para cpontrolar un motor, yo te recomendaria que veas uno de los tantos topicos que hay acá, en el cual muestran una manera de anexar un puente H...
Aunque volviendo a la realidad....Lo que no se si estas usando el circuito que esta acá en el foro o el de otro foro, asi que seria bueno que citaras el link del circuito o subas directamente el diagrama asi te muestro como modificarlo


----------



## nison fontalvo

estos circuitos de transmisor y receptor los baje de Internet y si me dio resultado solo le hice una modificación que los pines A0 hasta el pin A7 NO están conectados a la corriente negativa, solo el pin de GND.
porque cuando a estos pines le meto corriente negativa se queda paralizado, no funciona.

quizás me encuentre equivocado al hacer esa modificación, y si es así por favor corrijan-me



Torres electronico  quisiera saber donde conecto los cables del motor (uno en el gnd y el otro el relay) y que tipo de relay y diodo debo usar, diculpa  es que soy nobato en esto. Apenas comense a estudiar ing. Electronica y quisiera superarme haciendo este proyecto y te agradeceria si me das algunas recomendaciones para mejorar el funcionamiento de mi rc gracias

y si tienes un mapa seria mucho mejor


----------



## torres.electronico

Hola, sangoogle era mas rapido, pero bueno, gracias por esperarme 
bueno, la conexion del transistor que te comentaba es esta:






los pines del 2n3904 es esta:






Ahora, como mencionas que vas a jugar con motores, te recomiendo mirar este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/activar-puente-h-potenciometro-80365/#post689554

Ver el archivo adjunto 30293

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

se puede poner dos puente h y usar las 4 salidas del ht12d ,
con eso ya tenes atras/adelante derecha/izquierda 

o usar este esquema 




para el transmisor,algo asi


----------



## nison fontalvo

chicos gracias por su ayuda de verdad que se lo agradezco, me ayudaron muchoo de inmediato pondre en marchas sus recomendaciones.

gracias


----------

